# HALF WAY SLING SHOT



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Here are some pics of my sling shot, going to be finished soon, what do you all think ?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Some more pics...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damnman... that shit looks crazy strong.. 
good work..
layta


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks heaps, took me a while to work outwhich way i was going to go with this because i wanted the best of both worlds, want to get nice and low and want to have a big lock up, i think doing it this way i can achieve that........


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

one thing im wondering. is how flat are those bolts going to sit.
the ones going through the frame that hold the arms??
layta


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

made some wedges and welded them to the frame......
here are some more pics from today.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are some pics locked up and slammed.......
sling shot is only tacked for now so don't tell me the welds are not strong cause i'm not finished yet........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some more pics.........


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

looking good, I would've used a pipe instead of solid steel though
doesn't brake that easily IMO


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

LOOKIN NICE...........BUT U THINK YOU GONNA GETT THAT MUCH DROP....WHEN THE CYLS AND SPRINGS ARE IN.....AND IT DOES LOOK BEEFY, BUT ID HAVE GONE WITH TUBING INSTEAD OF SOLID....STILL GOOD....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't know how low i will go but i have 13's, 2 ton full stack and 14 batts, should get me low i think,maybe not that low, but it would be nice....lol
beef bar was my cheaper option it will work and it won't break, cause when i'm done weldin that bitch it will not move............


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

did you do any mods. to the lower arms? :scrutinize:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

yes they are new arms made up..........
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

are the lower arm mounts in the stock location?

did you extend the lower arms or did you just put the angle in them?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)

Looking good bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: propz...


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

i guess its a secret....looks like stock location though. just put an angle in the lowers......my boy is building one right now so i was just wondering, not a big deal though

looks good homie


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Looks good Flaked Flatop! I see my "Frankenstein" is soon represented all around the world... :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Oct 19 2005, 02:55 PM~4027463
> *i guess its a secret....looks like stock location though. just put an angle in the lowers......my boy is building one right now so i was just wondering, not a big deal though
> 
> looks good homie
> *


No secrets i got most of my info from here, so if i can help out in any way i will, i'm in Australia there is a time difference...
I put the arms in same location, made them 4"s longer with the kink in the midle made them 2 "s longer from bush to bush used 5" square tube and will run a 1/4" plate along bottom and 1/4" on top long ways just in that elbow, with the sling shot all the way up in line with the outer arms , the frame travels from full lock up to laying frame, when the car is complete i will be able to tell how low i will go, with those specs i'm using 16" cyls. in the rear coil over with a full stack of coils...
Hope this helps.......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 19 2005, 05:09 PM~4028288
> *Looks good Flaked Flatop! I see my "Frankenstein" is soon represented all around the world... :biggrin:
> *


Hey badass i have to thank you cause i got heaps of info from what you have done, and yours is looking pretty good, 1 thing i noticed with your frame was that you fully closed up your front cross member, i know you have looked into everything but how are you going to mount your engine mounts ?
or have you welded nuts inside the frame before you welded it ?
Also with your Frakenstein SLING SHOT is a much better name lol
i put heim joints on all 3 points, so the heims up in the frame are locked so they can onlyy go up or down, with yours you have run bushes wont that make your diff sway a bit from the bushes ?
i went with heim's on all 3 so it will not sway just pinion.....
let me know what you think......
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 19 2005, 11:28 AM~4028915
> *Hey badass i have to thank you cause i got heaps of info from what you have done, and yours is looking pretty good, 1 thing i noticed with your frame was that you fully closed up your front cross member, i know you have looked into everything but how are you going to mount your engine mounts ?
> or have you welded nuts inside the frame before you welded it ?
> Also with your Frakenstein  SLING SHOT  is a much better name lol
> ...



Thanx for the props, I run the black (hardest) Poly urethane bushings at my frame mounts and it does not sway at all and by using bushings you won't have vibrations either, you might get that with "solid" mounts.










No secrets on how I did my crossmember, I just liked the beefy look that it get's ones the holes are plated over, it's no problem to bolt up the mounts, I just do it before hooking up the front suspension, all good bro.


















Here's how I first did mine, I designed it in a very personal way with the hole drilling and all. I must give you props for not copying the design I did and went with your own style...









Ones people started copying this set up they pretty much all copyed the whole design too for some reason. It's all good though, I dosent bother me and I helped out alot of dudes to do those rear ends.

Some people even sell those Slingshot kit's now days and I must say I'm pretty stoked to see that too!

But like I said, it's always fun for me to see people do this and still add a little personal touch, since the design I first did have NO mechanical function, just to look good and give my own ride a personal touch.

So, I'm looking foward to see you progress... One good tip bro, do the rear axle mount a couple inch higher, then you won't get it to pivot around that radically like I see it does ones locked up / dumped now.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 19 2005, 10:02 PM~4028941
> *Thanx for the props, I run the black (hardest) Poly urethane bushings at my frame mounts and it does not sway at all and by using bushings you won't have vibrations either, you might get that with "solid" mounts.
> 
> 
> ...


here are some pics of my cross member very similar to yours i went with 1/4" everywhere 9 1/2 square meters of plate was used..... i left an opening inside the spring tower to access the engine mounts, how far off are you from completing your ride ?
as soon as i get my frame and hydros hooked up it should take me 2 weeks to finish my ride, everything has been done on my car interior paint all ready.....


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 19 2005, 12:32 PM~4028955
> *here are some pics of my cross member very similar to yours i went with 1/4" everywhere 9 1/2 square meters of plate was used..... i left an opening inside the spring tower to access the engine mounts, how far off are you from completing your ride ?
> as soon as i get my frame and hydros hooked up it should take me 2 weeks to finish my ride, everything has been done on my car interior paint all ready.....
> *


That's exactly what I did - left an opening in there.

For the 64 SS I have recieved 95% of it's undercarrige from the chromeshop, still waiting on the drums, drive shaft, door hignes, front inner fenders, core support, break booster, dash, heater package and a few more things. 

I'm currently working on my Single Pump 96 Fleetwood Brougham frame, belly splitting it and I just finished the custom rear end for that too, gonna run telescopic cylinders on it. It's also getting a chrome undercarrige but not all out like the 64.

Ones I'm done with the Fleet I will continue with the 64, I'm not cutting corners on either one of those cars so I don't wanna say yet when the 64's gonna be done, but ones they're done they will hopefully be the cars I want them to be if you know what I'm saying...


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

COMING ALONG GOOD MATE CANT WAIT TO SEE HER FINISHED


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

your the man
 
here are some pics of my 64 no mods all stock just put a set of wires on it.......
for now.......
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

the last post was directed to badass.........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Oct 19 2005, 11:07 PM~4028994
> *COMING ALONG GOOD MATE CANT WAIT TO SEE HER FINISHED
> *


Hey Brad how ya goin ?
did you get your new shaft ?
As you can see i have been a busy boy, did i mention i'm renovating my house at the same time and i'm in a band as well and have 2 kids......
Shit 24 hours a day are not enough for me, sleep what is that lol.....
No i'm not crazy i think i just need to get some sleep.........
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

got my shaft yesterday i went over kill on slip but its all good just cleanin up a 63 ss coupe and about to start wraping a 65 ss rag


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

that is one hell of a slip, can i ask what you paid for it ?
i still have not org. my one yet....
nice tre is that the one for sale ?
if so how much and what's the story with it......
yeah the 65 looks kool to........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

oops sorry about the pic size..............


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

i havent got the bill for the shaft yet but ill let you know

the 3 will be forsale in 2 weeks dont know what ill put on her yet thats a old pic its a little tidyer now just got a bit more chrome to put on lower her and wires   

but going all out on the rag


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 19 2005, 10:41 PM~4028960
> *That's exactly what I did - left an opening in there.
> 
> For the 64 SS I have recieved 95% of it's undercarrige from the chromeshop, still waiting on the drums, drive shaft, door hignes, front inner fenders, core support, break booster, dash, heater package and a few more things.
> ...


thanks for the help and info i will post up the pregress......................... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Oct 19 2005, 11:50 PM~4029075
> *i havent got the bill for the shaft yet but ill let you know
> 
> the 3 will be forsale in 2 weeks dont know what ill put on her yet thats a old pic its a little tidyer now just got a bit more chrome to put on lower her and wires
> ...


tre looks cool....
do you ever get down to Sydney........?
if so we could hook up when you get here..........
I think i willl be at the gold coast around Christmas..........
Cheers


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 19 2005, 02:25 PM~4029163
> *thanks for the help and info i will post up the pregress......................... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Looking foward to see it buddy!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 19 2005, 04:19 AM~4028901
> *No secrets i got most of my info from here, so if i can help out in any way i will, i'm in Australia there is a time difference...
> I put the arms in same location, made them 4"s longer with the kink in the midle made them 2 "s longer from bush to bush used 5" square tube and will run a 1/4" plate along bottom and 1/4" on top long ways just in that elbow, with the sling shot all the way up in line with the outer arms , the frame travels from full lock up to laying frame, when the car is complete i will be able to tell how low i will go, with those specs i'm using 16" cyls. in the rear coil over with a full stack of coils...
> Hope this helps.......
> *


thanks homie.......doesnt the fact that the arm is 2" longer from hole to hole make the wheel sit too far back in the well?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Did you extend the lower trailingarms without re-locating the frame mounts?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

thats what i was wondering, it looks like thats what hes saying.....if its two inches longer hole to hole the mount should be moved forward at least 1 inch, probably 1.5, correct?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Just got back from work........
Sorry i left the most important info out, yes i moved it 1" forwrd the mount, so even if it sits 1" back you would not notice it, i wanted to clear the wheel arch completly,
some might not agree but it's my car and if my wheels sit back 1 " i'm willing to bet that nobody would notice it.....


----------



## unity_neil (Nov 12, 2002)

hey sorry to thread jack, BADASS where did you get those front bushes from please?


----------



## unity_neil (Nov 12, 2002)

Nice work by the way!


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

does Pop Brown's not do them Neil?
or Rodline


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_neil_@Oct 21 2005, 09:29 PM~4043895
> *Nice work by the way!
> *


Are you talking about badass or my frame ?
or both of us.........


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 20 2005, 09:07 PM~4042557
> *Just got back from work........
> Sorry i left the most important info out, yes i moved it 1" forwrd the mount, so even if it sits 1" back you would not notice it, i wanted to clear the wheel arch completly,
> some might not agree but it's my car and if my wheels sit back 1 " i'm willing to bet that nobody would notice it.....
> *


yeah i wouldnt worry about 1" i dont think it should be too bad, but that 2" shit had me freaked out.....lol

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Oct 22 2005, 01:16 AM~4044398
> *yeah i wouldnt worry about 1" i dont think it should be too bad, but that 2" shit had me freaked out.....lol
> 
> looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man i didn't think it was going to be this hard and take so long to do this,
hard work must pay off..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I hope........


----------



## unity_neil (Nov 12, 2002)

all of y'all


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks man it's my first frame job i got most the info from here....


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 21 2005, 08:26 AM~4044438
> *Thanks man i didn't think it was going to be this hard and take so long to do this,
> hard work must pay off..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I hope........
> *


oh it will definately pay off homie, it looks really good, your hard work shows

good luck with the rest of the job :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_neil_@Oct 21 2005, 05:23 PM~4045106
> *all of y'all
> *


  How's your project coming along Neil?


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

GREAT WORK EVERYONE!! IT'S COOL TO SEE PEOPLE BUILDING RIDES IN AUSTRALIA!!!! LOWRIDING IS CATCHY EVERYWHERE! :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 22 2005, 03:04 PM~4050383
> *GREAT WORK EVERYONE!! IT'S COOL TO SEE PEOPLE BUILDING RIDES IN AUSTRALIA!!!!            LOWRIDING IS CATCHY EVERYWHERE! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

this is my brothers hydro set up........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok here are some pics of my frame i got back today, spent all day working on the arms and diff getting them ready to do purple....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some more.......
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

allready to bolt back together :biggrin: :biggrin: looking real nice mate


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 19 2005, 08:10 AM~4028998
> *your the man
> 
> here are some pics of my 64 no mods all stock just put a set of wires on it.......
> ...


sorry, is it just me? or is the sterring wheel on the right side?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i dont get it...
where is the wheel??
layta


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 25 2005, 10:41 AM~4063142
> *i dont get it...
> where is the wheel??
> layta
> *


HE IS TALKING ABOUT THE STEERING WHEEL ON MY RED 64 RAG, AND YES IT'S RIGHT HAND DRIVE I HAVE A FEW CARS RHD BECAUSE AT THE TIME LEFT HAND DRIVE CARS COULD NOT BE DRIVEN ON THE ROAD, AND NOW WITH THE NEW LAW WE HAVE HERE, WE CAN DRIVE LEFT HAND DRIVE CARS, ONLY CATCH IS THEY HAVE TO BE 30 YEARS OR OLDER. :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

that white on the frame just gloooowwssss....beauty! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_neil (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 22 2005, 01:28 AM~4050012
> * How's your project coming along Neil?
> *


Slowly, Got the big Hyme Joint and 22mm bolt and nut. Got the pipe, got the plate, chopped out the metal from underneath next job is to make mounts for the front pivots so I have a point to work from, then cut and bend the pipe, weld and insert the plate, weld, chrome and roll out! But I'm waiting on the front bushings etc.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are some bits i put in primer today......
they will be purple in the morning after i rub them.......


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

damn homie ! nice work...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 25 2005, 01:48 PM~4064144
> *that white on the frame just gloooowwssss....beauty! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks
going to put purple pinstriping on it............
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looking real nice


----------



## ausshole (Oct 25, 2005)

where u at og
????


----------



## ausshole (Oct 25, 2005)

we doin install tomorrow
?????


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asshole_@Oct 25 2005, 11:43 PM~4066191
> *where u at og
> ????
> *


where as in which country?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 25 2005, 11:47 PM~4066206
> *where as in which country?
> 
> *


where you at chris.........?


----------



## ausshole (Oct 25, 2005)

oz 64og


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asshole_@Oct 25 2005, 11:50 PM~4066219
> *oz 64og
> *


you lookin for brad ?
64 og qld ?
if so how you gonna find him in my thread.....................
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Hey flaked flattop, are your lower bars adjustable? also do you plan on driving fully locked up? the pinion angle looks crazy.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 24 2005, 07:35 PM~4064113
> *HE IS TALKING ABOUT THE STEERING WHEEL ON MY RED 64 RAG, AND YES IT'S RIGHT HAND DRIVE I HAVE A FEW CARS RHD BECAUSE AT THE TIME LEFT HAND DRIVE CARS COULD NOT BE DRIVEN ON THE ROAD, AND NOW WITH THE NEW LAW WE HAVE HERE, WE CAN DRIVE LEFT HAND DRIVE CARS, ONLY CATCH IS THEY HAVE TO BE 30 YEARS OR OLDER. :angry:    :angry:
> *


ahhhh i gotcha

layta


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

cant wait to see that shit finished flatop if ya up these ways around chrizzy gizza holla we will hopefully have the fresh stylz hopper up and hoppin come check her out and meet a few of the boyz if ya want bro sweet


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Oct 26 2005, 11:17 PM~4073465
> *cant wait to see that shit finished flatop if ya up these ways around chrizzy gizza holla we will hopefully have the fresh stylz hopper up and hoppin come check her out and meet a few of the boyz if ya want bro sweet
> *


FOR SURE DUDE 
what kind of hopper is it, and how many inches you gettin ?
painted all my bits today pics don't do the color justice, i think the flash makes the purple look shit, but it looks cool, the pinstriping guy is coming on friday, it's all happenin........
post some pics of the hopper................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_neil (Nov 12, 2002)

looking good man! nice work


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 17 2005, 05:24 AM~4014434
> *Here are some pics of my sling shot, going to be finished soon, what do you all think ?
> *


i like its sweat this is what i did


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

flatop no inches yet bro we start the wrap on the old girl this weekend we hope to hit back bumper but we will just have to wait and see but like i said it should be all done by the end of the year and its a 64 belair :biggrin: heres some pics of her and as soon as we hook up the juice ill post some pix sweet as bro :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=326858]
[attachmentid=326861]


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Oct 27 2005, 10:25 AM~4077381
> *flatop no inches yet bro we start the wrap on the old girl this weekend we hope to hit back bumper but we will just have to wait and see but like i said it should be all done by the end of the year and its a 64 belair :biggrin: heres some pics of her and as soon as we hook up the juice ill post some pix sweet as bro :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=326858]
> [attachmentid=326861]
> *


can't wait to see it..... :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is what i did today........
 
started to fit up the frame........
slow hard work...but starting to look like a car again.....
I will be hittin back bumper in no time....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ouch (Oct 22, 2005)

hey man. its minh from bexley. looking nice!!!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 27 2005, 04:38 AM~4080614
> *Here is what i did today........
> 
> started to fit up the frame........
> ...


That is some nice work bro! If you would move that bracket on top of your rear forward about 3 inchs and shorten your top bar your drive shaft angle would be better and you would be able to drive with a higher lock up. Good job though frame and all.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 28 2005, 12:51 AM~4080937
> *That is some nice work bro! If you would move that bracket on top of your rear forward about 3 inchs and shorten your top bar your drive shaft angle would be better and you would be able to drive with a higher lock up. Good job though frame and all.
> *


are you talking about my rear arms where they mount on the frame ?
cause i moved them 1 " forward when i wrapped it,
thanks for the compliment this is my first frame job, with my next one i will know exactly what to do, with all the info i have now i could prob. write my own book.......
not a bad idea...... :0 :0 oops sorry i was thinking out loud........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ouch_@Oct 28 2005, 12:36 AM~4080882
> *hey man. its minh from bexley. looking nice!!!
> *


i sent you a pm 
how was work ?
whats hapenin with my jim beam table.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Nice progres... :cheesy:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 28 2005, 02:36 AM~4081341
> *Nice progres... :cheesy:
> *


hey badass howz it goin,where you been ?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 27 2005, 05:34 PM~4081759
> *hey badass howz it goin,where you been ?
> 
> *


...In the garage, cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding /cutting up 1/4" plates and welding / grinding... :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I don't complain though, I LOVE frame plating!!!


----------



## Cali~DwnUnder (Dec 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ouch (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 28 2005, 12:10 AM~4080986
> *i sent you a pm
> how was work ?
> whats hapenin with my jim beam table.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



works work man.. same old..
hahaha the jim beam table.. we'll still have to see whats happening with that!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 27 2005, 07:09 AM~4080979
> *are you talking about my rear arms where they mount on the frame ?
> cause i moved them 1 " forward when i wrapped it,
> thanks for the compliment this is my first frame job, with my next one i will know exactly what to do, with all the info i have now i could prob. write my own book.......
> ...


No I'm talking about the bracket that sits on top of the pumkin (directly on top of the rear end). If you move your mounting point forward it will roll the rear down a little more as you lock it up. I drew this diagram real quick so don't laugh at my mad drawing skills.
[attachmentid=328981]


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 29 2005, 11:45 AM~4090916
> *No I'm talking about the bracket that sits on top of the pumkin (directly on top of the rear end). If you move your mounting point forward it will roll the rear down a little more as you lock it up. I drew this diagram real quick so don't laugh at my mad drawing skills.
> [attachmentid=328981]
> *


i had it there in the first place and the angle was fucked up when locked up,
i tried all diff. positions and the best one was where it is now.
how will i drive locked up if i move it forward ?
is there some way i can drive locked up with the mount forward ?
jay........ :uh:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

update......................
painted the undercarriage today motor box guards etc... ect.....
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
getting closer......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some more pics.......
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali~DwnUnder_@Oct 28 2005, 10:12 AM~4084391
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hey jose 
how you goin ?
any news on that rim ?
can you send me a pm i need a price on 2 acumax..........


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Is that a 4dr 60???


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 29 2005, 08:47 PM~4093483
> *Is that a 4dr 60???
> *


i wanted a wagon but kind of liked the roofline of the 4 dr, yes it's a 4 dr, i wanted to do something different i have 3 rag tops so don't hate cause it's a 4 dr.
would it matter if it was a wagon ?
here is a better view.......
hence my name FLAKED FLATOP.......
The Impala is a flatop (vista rear window).........


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 29 2005, 02:58 AM~4093505
> *i wanted a wagon  but kind of  liked the roofline of the 4 dr, yes it's a 4 dr, i wanted to do something different i have 3 rag tops so don't hate cause it's a 4 dr.
> would it matter if it was a wagon ?
> here is a better view.......
> ...


Im not hating homie im building a 63 impala wagon as we speak it was just a ? post up you rags wouldnt mind seeing your other rides


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 29 2005, 09:08 PM~4093514
> *Im not hating homie im building a 63 impala wagon as we speak it was just a ? post up you rags wouldnt mind seeing your other rides
> *


here are the cars......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 29 2005, 03:26 AM~4093538
> *here are the cars......
> 
> *


Nice rides man


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 29 2005, 09:28 PM~4093539
> *Nice rides man
> *


Thanks 
the 63 ss is nearly finished, i have to finish the 60 first then i will complete my 409 rag, that's my baby...........


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 29 2005, 03:33 AM~4093544
> *Thanks
> the 63 ss is nearly finished, i have to finish the 60 first then i will complete my 409 rag, that's my baby...........
> 
> *


We might be realted i have family in Perth LOL cousin can i get a car LOL


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 29 2005, 09:34 PM~4093545
> *We might be realted i have family in Perth LOL cousin can i get a car LOL
> *


lol sure which one do you want ?
let me guess , the 63 ........ ?
lol
i have a nice 63 4 dr if you want..............
and you can have the rust at no extra charge..........
lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 29 2005, 03:39 AM~4093551
> *lol sure which one do you want ?
> let me guess , the 63 ........ ?
> lol
> ...


Naw i already have a 63 rag (project not gunna post a pic its to ugly right now LOL)
il take the cady :biggrin:


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

You sprayed some urethane underbodyguard on the bottom? Cool.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah i gave the body some color so my white frame would stand out more......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are some of todays pics.......
close but no cigar......... :uh: 
i thought i was going to get the body on today, but i spent half the day runin around hunting down bolts and nuts and things :angry: :angry: 
but t'morow i'm puttin in the motor box and the body will be on, so i can start with the hydro's......
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I have a ? for you with the front frame horns boxed in liek that other than the 2 holes how are you going to bolt up your core support unless you left access from the bottom


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some more......................


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 31 2005, 10:41 PM~4105271
> *I have a ? for you with the front frame horns boxed in liek that other than the 2 holes how are you going to bolt up your core support unless you left access from the bottom
> *


it's going to be a bit tricky, but i can do it, 
i will post pics of that when i get to that stage bigtony.........
Are you really big......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Don't worry i'm not gay........
or as we say here ( i'm not a poof).


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Nice job man, very clean cars :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Nov 1 2005, 03:18 AM~4105951
> *Nice job man, very clean cars :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks 
much time and hard work spent on them..........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ok got the body motor box and steering and 4.5 coils in today..........
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
now i just have to break them in...............
here are some pics.........


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

all that weight and drum brakes :ugh:


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

i have drums all round and as much weight and my 64 pulls up fine :uh: 

looking better everyday jay


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Drums are ok
won't be driving the car everyday, so it should be ok, when i get the car going if the drums are an issue (i don't think they will be) i will put disc brakes on...... :biggrin: 
Thanks Brad
got the coils in pretty easy today now i have try and break them in :uh: :uh: 
what batts did you end up getting and what do you think about the calcium ones ?
 
few more pics for ya........................


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

i run delkor calcium 31 series 900t with the threaded posts theres not to many to chose from up here trojans or delkor the trojans had double posts each side one threaded and one normal . i havent had any problems with them so far


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

man that is some wild shit.. 
cant wait to see it done. 
layta


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Nov 1 2005, 11:44 PM~4112254
> *i run delkor calcium 31 series 900t with the threaded posts theres not to many to chose from up here trojans or delkor the trojans had double posts each side one threaded and one normal . i havent had any problems with them so far
> *


cool are they expensive ?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

more pics from today..........
this is close to the lift i'm going to get.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some more pics.......... :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

SWEET, YOU HAVE ANY SPECS ON THE SLINGSHOT? LENGTHS. STUFF LIKE THAT/


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

that is cool ..reminds me of the old school reds hoppers .


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 3 2005, 01:47 AM~4120122
> *SWEET, YOU HAVE ANY SPECS ON THE SLINGSHOT? LENGTHS. STUFF LIKE THAT/
> *


not really
but if you want i can pmyou next week and give you some info......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

today i had Von Dutch pinstripe my frame, he's not really Von Dutch but i was calling him that......... :biggrin: 
here are some pics.............


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some more.............


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD JAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Nov 4 2005, 11:57 PM~4134938
> *LOOKING GOOD JAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks
are there any cars with similar to what we have going around ?
i met a guy the other day he just imported a 65 2dr not bad, he got juice just a 2 pump kit and got a defect, he dropped is car at the lights and had a cop car behind him, they made him take the car over the pits........
there are a few cars coming out, but nothing radical.
I might go with the oddesey batts , i can get them at a good price , what do you think ?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

That is big work, homie, loving that sling shot for sure.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 4 2005, 04:48 AM~4134924
> *today i had Von Dutch pinstripe my frame, he's not really Von Dutch but i was calling him that......... :biggrin:
> here are some pics.............
> *


von dutch was the shit when he was alive 
i work out of the same place he used to be at 
and at the same location he lived in until he died


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 4 2005, 07:37 AM~4134909
> *not really
> but if you want i can pmyou next week and give you some info......
> *


thats cool homie lemme know, and about where you got the materials and what they run, the joints and all


----------



## ouch (Oct 22, 2005)

looks awsome jay! love the pinestrips! when can i come see it? :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn man.. thats a sweet ride forsure


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin: i dont like it 
































i love it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: that pinstripe is the shit I love it


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: 
thanks everyone , i have been having fun with this, but my pockets are hurting, :biggrin: 
but i'm happy doing it and thats allthat matters.......
Here is a pic of my ride droped........


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I dont know if I missed this info somewhere else, but is the paint topped with HOK white ice pearl?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 7 2005, 01:20 AM~4147824
> *I dont know if I missed this info somewhere else, but is the paint topped with HOK white ice pearl?
> *


HOK Abalone flake......


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats slick man.
layta


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ouch_@Nov 5 2005, 05:50 PM~4141934
> *looks awsome jay! love the pinestrips! when can i come see it?  :biggrin:
> *


i will be there everyday this week from 1 pm to 6:30pm...........
 
you know where i am near tempe tires. across the road from the Ampol.......
:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

not a fan of 4 door impalas but the imp is clean as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 6 2005, 10:20 AM~4147824
> *I dont know if I missed this info somewhere else, but is the paint topped with HOK white ice pearl?
> *


This made me spit out my drink.


----------



## lowpoke (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 4 2005, 06:48 AM~4135080
> *thanks
> are there any cars with similar to what we have going around ?
> i met a guy the other day he just imported a 65 2dr not bad, he got juice just a 2 pump kit and got a defect, he dropped is car at the lights and had a cop car behind him, they made him take the car over the pits........
> ...



I'm in Adelaide. Have a '63 SS coupe I'm building an aircraft setup for (albeit slowly). Got most of the parts I need from LIY members (but have run out of cash now that I've got married and have a house that needs work!) May not be finished for a while but it will be built properly.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Nov 8 2005, 12:39 AM~4153790
> *not a fan of 4 door impalas but the imp is clean as hell  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man just wanted something diff.
everyone has wagons 2drs and rag tops, since i allready have rag tops, i thought i might do something else, i like the wrap around back window, when the car is low it looks evil............... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah.. that window is sweet


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

HAD VON DUTCH DO SOME MORE PIN STRIPING TODAY............... :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

holy cow batman... this ride is stunning !


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

I got to admit that I thought that the purple was too much at first, but, with that striping, it's really growing on me. It's all coming together nicely. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

The white pinstriping really set's it off!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lovin that hood man..
cant wait to see it all put togeather
layta


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

more von dutch
today was his last day on my ride.........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

more.........................


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

oops 1 wrong pic in there............... :0 :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

no - ain't wrong ! more pix of that 600 Merc ??? :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Nov 10 2005, 11:38 PM~4177114
> *no - ain't wrong ! more pix of that 600 Merc ??? :biggrin:
> *


here is the Grosser for you.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

is it lowered or are just the stock bags deflated ?

man - it's pimp with em black windows


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

wow, nice car man... the pinstriping really sets it off :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

looking good mate i was down sydney the other night last minute thing i wish i had extra time i would of liked to hook up and check out your rides i went down to pick up my next project


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

lookin real good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Nov 11 2005, 03:29 AM~4177998
> *is it lowered or are just the stock bags deflated ?
> 
> man - it's pimp with em black windows
> *


that's the bags, car is all og apart from the tint on the windows....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Nov 11 2005, 07:59 PM~4184518
> *looking good mate i was down sydney the other night last minute thing i wish i had extra time i would of liked to hook up and check out your rides i went down to pick up my next project
> *


shit.......
oh well we will hook up soon, you are as bad as me :biggrin: 
what's the next project ?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Nov 11 2005, 09:01 PM~4184598
> *lookin real good bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks.....
it must be very hot for you doing all that welding now that it's starting to get real hot. Can't wait to see your ride finished.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 9 2005, 06:24 AM~4163489
> *The white pinstriping really set's it off!
> *


hey badass 
thanks, what's happenin with your ride???????????


----------



## Cali~DwnUnder (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Nov 11 2005, 06:59 PM~4184518
> *looking good mate i was down sydney the other night last minute thing i wish i had extra time i would of liked to hook up and check out your rides i went down to pick up my next project
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 11 2005, 02:49 PM~4187389
> *thanks.....
> it must be very hot for you doing all that welding now that it's starting to get real hot. Can't wait to see your ride finished.....
> *


the heat i can handle bro but im getting the hell tan and im already black enuff as is lol keep up the great work bro :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 5 2005, 12:29 PM~4140132
> *thats cool homie lemme know, and about where you got the materials and what they run, the joints and all
> *


sorry man i have been busy, i need some info if you want to know how i did my sling shot, what car is it, what style frame, if it's an impala will you go all the way up the x like i did, what size cyls you runnin eg. coil over? 
and will you go with the 3 heim joints like me or 1 heim and 2 bushes?
what size wheels, and what do you plan to do with the rear arms and the pan hard bar?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ok it has been a while have been busy sorting the trunk area,
here is what i have done nearly ready for powder coating just need to pull it out and finish it off and add some more steel on the sides.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

more............


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

looks very solid in the back there bro :thumbsup: what colour are the racks going to be painted? and interior aswell


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Nov 21 2005, 11:39 PM~4247427
> *looks very solid in the back there bro :thumbsup: what colour are the racks going to be painted? and interior aswell
> *


here ya go got it powder coated...


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

WOW THAT CAR IS TURNING OUT NICE AS HELL HURRY AND GET IT DONE SO YOU CAN START ANOTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Very nice work cant wait to see the full out come.


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

looking good jay thats a heavy duty rack :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

nice work man that shit is crazy


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn man.. people down there are gonna have to start steppin up and showin what they got.. so far u look like u would be the king.


----------



## ouch (Oct 22, 2005)

went to check this out the other day.. all i can i say damn!! very very nice.. has to been seen in the flesh to appreciate the time and effort gone into it..


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:

Lookin real nice! how many batts are you gonna throw in there?

keep us posted


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

im guessing 14 or so..


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

man i'm digging the ride,can't wait to see the finished part. as i go thru each post my mouth just waters :biggrin: but my pockets are so empty can't wait to start doing my frame.give you a thumbs up :thumbsup: keep it coming homie :biggrin:


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

socapots Posted Nov 23 2005, 07:20 PM 
damn man.. people down there are gonna have to start steppin up and showin what they got.. so far u look like u would be the king.

theres a few nice aussie lows around we try and build them clean here a couple of pics


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

there are some very nice rides in Australia, but thank you anyway socapots...
here is what i did today..............


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

got my back pumps working today, holy cow very fast ran the motors in at 12v, then hooked them up at 36v, got a nice 3 wheel......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

more................


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh man, that's a nice 3


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Looking good what you ever figure out on them core support bolts??


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

i bet you were glad to see her move after all that work :biggrin: thats a real good 3 mate :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 28 2005, 11:02 PM~4289741
> *Looking good what you ever figure out on them core support bolts??
> *


If you are talking about the front end, i made a little jig, i welded a piece of metal to the nut and held it in place and bolted it on, the nut spun half way before locking inside the frame, very easy.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Nov 28 2005, 11:05 PM~4289746
> *i bet you were glad to see her move after all that work :biggrin: thats a real good 3 mate :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Brad i shit when the thing went up very quick at 36v having second thoughts about going any bigger, not sure if i should go with more volts with my #11 gears....... :uh:


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Brad i shit when the thing went up very quick at 36v having second thoughts about going any bigger, not sure if i should go with more volts with my #11 gears....... 

lol that shit is quick hey just leave it at that for a while maybe add 12v later :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Nov 28 2005, 11:53 PM~4289793
> *Thanks Brad i shit when the thing went up very quick at 36v having second thoughts about going any bigger, not sure if i should go with more volts with my #11 gears.......
> 
> lol that shit is quick hey just leave it at that for a while maybe add 12v later :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what do you think if i wire 2 banks at 36v for rear and the rest up front?


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

just work your way up to them big volts id stay at 60- 72 until your use to the switch


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

again.. 
all i can say is that is some crazy shit man... very nice work. 
just plain crazy..


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 29 2005, 03:36 PM~4295429
> *again..
> all i can say is that is some crazy shit man... very nice work.
> just plain crazy..
> *


thanks heaps here are some more pics from today, got my first prob today, went to 3 wheel then hit the other switch the car started to rock then the cyl. came out and broke the fitting on the cyl. wented up the road bought another and i was back in action.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

more pics... for you to kon.........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

few more hey brad still stuck on 36v .....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

next week getting the mural blended in on the rear so it doesn't look like i took some blue cars trunk...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

FEAR OF THE DARK?!?! uffin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

DOPE SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

what type cylinders you run in the back again ?

sickaz3 man ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

post a pic with the ass dumped :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

and tell me bout them cylinders and how the welds on the diff / the slingshot
in general hold on during such a three, looks like lotsa stress on all parts


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

YEP FEAR OF THE DARK...
Got 16" cyls.
no pics of the car dumped yet, will have some by the end of the week, when i hook up the front.....
I want to thank Kon and Chris for all the help,because without them i would not have this car as is..... 
And Danie Paul&Sara for all the support.........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Nov 29 2005, 11:47 PM~4297181
> *and tell me bout them cylinders and how the welds on the diff / the slingshot
> in general hold on during such a three, looks like lotsa stress on all parts
> *


Ok the slingshot is solid bar i used a 320 amp 3 phase mig, 3 heim joints that are capable of 20 000 pounds of press. the heim joints up the x are locked to go just up and down, the heim mounted on the diff lets the diff pinion, diff is welded with 1/4" plate, which then i made that design, so far the only sign of stress has been on the cyl. when fully locked up looks like there is a bit of flex on the ram...
have not hopped the car yet,but so far so good.......


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks, appreciate it !


oh still unanswered - how tall are the strokes in the back?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

i did answer, they are 16"s......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

oh yeah i also squezed that grosser in the pic for you before......


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 29 2005, 03:19 PM~4297217
> *oh yeah i also squezed that grosser in the pic for you before......
> *



I sure noticed ! thanks for pic and info


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

kon get a new phone or a new area........ :biggrin: :biggrin: 
how was your chinese, stay away from the chicken........ :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

got busy with some more wireing today, and the batts, here are some more pics, here is a pic for you Brad that is the car dumped, i have to wait until i finishish putting the car together to see were it sits, then i might cut the coils a bit, so the car can lay low.......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some more......


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

the springs still got to break in to theyll sink atleast an inch


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

lloking good :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Nov 30 2005, 05:30 AM~4305166
> *the springs still got to break in to theyll sink atleast an inch
> *


like he said.. i'd wait till they break in before cuttin anything.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 1 2005, 06:08 PM~4311959
> *like he said.. i'd wait till they break in before cuttin anything.
> *


Yeah i'm not doing anything to my springs until the car is complete....
today i got all the batts org. i got my rear pumps at 72v all i can say is ( I GOT THE POWER) hell quick the ass wants to go to the moon, and i'm gonna go for the ride with it, I DON'T LIKE IT I LOVE IT......
the motors got a bit on the warm side, but i did not over do it, is that normal or am i slowly cooking my motors ? 
Started on the hardlines today, by the end i was ready to start jumping on them and wanting to beat someone up.... :angry: 
oh well have to try again.......
here are some pics...
hope you all don't mind me posting pics up of my build up, this topic started as a sling shot build up, and now it has become a build up of my ride.......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

more pics...........


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

man that is one sweet ride... u definaly gotta keep posting pics.... if they dont like it screwem...
layta


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

HAVE YOU DRIVEN THE CAR YET AND SEE HOW THE SLINGSHOT HOLDS UP? LIKE ANY SWAYING OR ANYTHING?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 3 2005, 03:50 AM~4320844
> *man that is one sweet ride... u definaly gotta keep posting pics.... if they dont like it screwem...
> layta
> *


cool, i will , thanks man....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 3 2005, 04:54 AM~4321269
> *HAVE YOU DRIVEN THE CAR YET AND SEE HOW THE SLINGSHOT HOLDS UP? LIKE ANY SWAYING OR ANYTHING?
> *


no, no yet , still sorting out my hydros, that is the next thing on my list, one thing that happend i stuffed 2 poly bushes on my rear end from 3 wheelin....  
So i have to look into that also........


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

one thing i am curious about is have u cut the rear springs at all??? or are u waiting. and if u have. have u put anything on top to ease the pressure on the spring perchs???
mine busted.. thats why im askin is all??


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 4 2005, 09:50 AM~4329946
> *one thing i  am curious about is have u cut the rear springs at all??? or are u waiting. and if u have. have u put anything on top to ease the pressure on the spring perchs???
> mine busted.. thats why im askin is all??
> *


Are you talking about the rear springs?
If so i put 1/4" plate all round the outside and little on the inside, plus the doughnut that sits on the spring........ :cheesy: 
if you are talking about the front i put as much 1/4" plate as i could up in there.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

more of those pics.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

more pics on that....
no i have not cut the springs, i don't think i'm going to have cut them ......


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i was talking about the rears..
thats one of the things im going to redo this winter..


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

God damn that is going to be a beautiful ride. Iron Maiden graphix (???) and all.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow u got alot going on in that car. nice install and sling shot. but why purple and white.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2005, 06:50 PM~4335039
> *but why purple and white.
> *


That's the only two tone you can have legally over there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 4 2005, 04:53 PM~4335061
> *That's the only two tone you can have legally over there.
> *


nice.

dont get me wrong the car has alot of work in it. would look nice with black underside also.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2005, 07:01 PM~4335116
> *nice.
> 
> dont get me wrong the car has alot of work in it. would look nice with black underside also.
> *


Black paint is illegal in the land down under.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 4 2005, 05:02 PM~4335129
> *Black paint is illegal in the land down under.
> *


what about 2 doors


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2005, 07:03 PM~4335132
> *what about 2 doors
> *


Special license to own a 2door. takes up to a year a Keg of Fosters and a bundle of shrimp on the barbie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 4 2005, 05:04 PM~4335139
> *Special license to own a 2door. takes up to a year a Keg of Fosters and a bundle of shrimp on the barbie.
> *


wonder if the interior zebra skin was havested by the owner of the car himself


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2005, 07:05 PM~4335144
> *wonder if the interior zebra skin was havested by the owner of the car himself
> *


possibly. Looks authentic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 4 2005, 05:07 PM~4335154
> *possibly. Looks authentic.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :dunno: :buttkick: :nono: 

whats with all the hate


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Dec 4 2005, 07:33 PM~4335340
> *:uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> 
> whats with all the hate
> *


NO HATE. Car looks Great!


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 4 2005, 06:02 PM~4335129
> *Black paint is illegal in the land down under.
> *


Are you for real?


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

stop messing with the bros topic :nono: 
that shit looks excellent flakedflatop very anxious to see the end result and hey are you rollin a PLACA if so who with???


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 5 2005, 11:04 AM~4335139
> *Special license to own a 2door. takes up to a year a Keg of Fosters and a bundle of shrimp on the barbie.
> *


this is how we do it down under.............
only thing is i ran out of shrimps.............
Merry Christmas............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Fosters for tourists.........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Dec 5 2005, 08:51 PM~4338254
> *stop messing with the bros topic :nono:
> that shit looks excellent flakedflatop very anxious to see the end result and hey are you rollin a PLACA if so who with???
> *


not right now, was involved before with Sydney Style but .................
don't know what i'm going to do, could prob. start my own club with the amount of cars i have...... :0 
Are you sug. somethin.............


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 4 2005, 06:04 PM~4335139
> *Special license to own a 2door. takes up to a year a Keg of Fosters and a bundle of shrimp on the barbie.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 5 2005, 07:18 AM~4338571
> *this is how we do it down under.............
> only thing is i ran out of shrimps.............
> Merry Christmas............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


ARE YOU HUMPING THAT PIT???


:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Dec 6 2005, 11:46 AM~4342927
> *ARE YOU HUMPING THAT PIT???
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


he is not my type.................... :biggrin: 
teeth to sharp...... :0


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

got my chains on today, had probs with oil leaks, had to fix, and went back down to 48v for now, waitin on my big daddys to come........ :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so whats the reasoning behind mounting the chains so far back on the frame???


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

weight distribution, and by the looks of it it would seem that as the car noses up there will be weight pushing to the back of the vehicle there for having the chains situated where they are would give it an extra pull effect
as the car goes up the axle travels foward therefore the chains should act as a mini pulley system and if this is how it would workout that mother fuka is gonna hit hard on the bumper
this was my amateur analysis if im wrong someone correct me please lol
lookin shit hot jay and shes a decent 3 too


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Dec 7 2005, 01:35 PM~4351205
> *weight distribution, and by the looks of it it would seem that as the car noses up there will be weight pushing to the back of the vehicle there for having the chains situated where they are would give it an extra pull effect
> as the car goes up the axle travels foward therefore the chains should act as a mini pulley system and if this is how it would workout that mother fuka is gonna hit hard on the bumper
> this was my amateur analysis if im wrong someone correct me please lol
> ...


Thanks Will......
Yes you are close with your explanation, worked out that mounting the chains where i have did the same thing if i put them closer, but.........
when i'm hopping the chains will be extra support when the car is in the air,
In theory it should work, it did on the bench anyways, regardless they won't be in my way......  
did some bumper work today.......
while i'm waiting on my Pro Hopper shipment, to get my front pumps working.....
Just like to thank Eric from Pro Hopper for all his help, very happy...
PRO HOPPER simply the best.............................................


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

looking good Jay! :cheesy: :cheesy: 
great to see her finally coming together.
Best of luck with the rest of the build


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Dec 8 2005, 09:20 AM~4357467
> *looking good Jay! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> great to see her finally coming together.
> Best of luck with the rest of the build
> *


Thanks Andrew........
i'm in Tempe everyday if you get a chance come past, thats where my ride is,
it has been a while we should catch up......
Say hi to Corio........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

still giong on that rear end...............


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

looking good ! Is there something still missing below the rear bumper
or does the frame always show like this with 60s Impalas?

just wondering... keep up the good work!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Dec 8 2005, 11:07 PM~4362214
> *looking good ! Is there something still missing below the rear bumper
> or does the frame always show like this with 60s Impalas?
> 
> ...


there are some covers........
thanks.............


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

are your covers gonna be chrome or painted .................car looks sweet


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

well today had a new problem, went up and down a few times got the car hopping with my rear pumps :cheesy: 
about 1 foot high....
anyway when i finished i noticed oil leaking from my trunk, i had a look and it was the o ring on my dump, is this normal ? or did i have a dud dump ?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 12 2005, 09:39 AM~4387742
> *well today had a new problem, went up and down a few times got the car hopping with my rear pumps :cheesy:
> about 1 foot high....
> anyway when i finished i noticed oil leaking from my trunk, i had a look and it was the    o    ring on  my dump, is this normal ? or did i have a dud dump ?
> *



If the solenoid was not tight enough it would blow that o-ring. Throw a new o-ring on and you should be good.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

in that pic... is that another checkvalve on the return side?? 
and again man.. that setup looks damn good.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 13 2005, 03:09 AM~4388156
> *in that pic... is that another checkvalve on the return side??
> and again man.. that setup looks damn good.
> *


Thanks....
No, the small one is a parker slowdown.......


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 12 2005, 02:14 PM~4390076
> *Thanks....
> No, the small one is a parker slowdown.......
> *


Yo Jason, id be a bit carefull hopping ya rear end with all that weight in it, and doing it with a oil system... :0 
Check that the cartridge is done up tight into the body of the dump. also if the internals arnt machined just right sumtimes the o ring can catch internally. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Dec 12 2005, 03:19 PM~4390475
> *Yo Jason, id be a bit carefull hopping ya rear end with all that weight in it, and doing it with a oil system... :0
> Check that the cartridge is done up tight into the body of the dump. also if the internals arnt machined just right sumtimes the o ring can catch internally. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Oh and make sure you take the solidoind off the cartiridge, tighten the cartirdge to the body then put the noid back on tight with ya fingers. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 12 2005, 02:14 PM~4390076
> *Thanks....
> No, the small one is a parker slowdown.......
> *


ahhh... gotcha.. that shoulda been pretty obvious to me.. dunno why i was thinkin otherwise..
thanks for not ridiculing me


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Dec 13 2005, 09:19 AM~4390475
> *Yo Jason, id be a bit carefull hopping ya rear end with all that weight in it, and doing it with a oil system... :0
> Check that the cartridge is done up tight into the body of the dump. also if the internals arnt machined just right sumtimes the o ring can catch internally. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Yo Andrew was not hopping the back, i hit the switch half way then full lock on the chains and the front started hopping, about 1 foot high.........
god help me when i hook up the Adex at 96 v ............
back bumper here i come.......
not yet waiting on some shit from pro hopper...
by the way those g force 2 series pumps are fuckin sick.....
i don't like it..........................................i love it..................
Eric is the man....... digs my music to.........www.oxygenmary.com.au
that's my band.... yes it's hard rock, even us rockers love lowriders....
but i love my gangster rap..... ice cube p.e ice t nwa etc.....
don't like this puff daddy shit, pisses me off, what the fuck is his name anyway, i don't think he knows himself.....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lmao..
man now it sounds like u ramblin... lol
u betta be drunk. lol. 
oh wait.. thats me. nevermind.
lol
layta


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 8 2005, 05:44 AM~4362183
> *still giong on that rear end...............
> *


what size cylinders in back nice high lock up


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 12 2005, 07:39 AM~4387742
> *well today had a new problem, went up and down a few times got the car hopping with my rear pumps :cheesy:
> about 1 foot high....
> anyway when i finished i noticed oil leaking from my trunk, i had a look and it was the    o    ring on  my dump, is this normal ? or did i have a dud dump ?
> *


dam them pumps look nice :biggrin: 

same pumps i got in my lincoln


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hell same dam battery cable to...where did you get the cable from? the guy i buy mine from told me there not getting it anymore cause of the compamy not makin purple anymore for some reason


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

THIS IS AWESOME BRO! KEEP REPRESENTING AUS!!!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 17 2005, 02:36 PM~4422585
> *what size cylinders in back nice high lock up
> *


16"s in the rear.....................


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 17 2005, 03:33 PM~4423016
> *hell same dam battery cable to...where did you get the cable from? the guy i buy mine from told me there not getting it anymore cause of the compamy not makin purple anymore for some reason
> *


PRO HOPPER............ :thumbsup: 
I JUST ORDERED ANOTHER 30 FOOT OF IT.................


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Dec 17 2005, 05:23 PM~4423621
> *THIS IS AWESOME BRO! KEEP REPRESENTING AUS!!!
> *


thanks man...............
need more people to get down with this, what pisses me off is that most people think a lowrider has airbags, they are confused when i tell them it has dro's, so we have to share the knowledge...................


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 17 2005, 07:30 AM~4424357
> *thanks man...............
> need more people to get down with this, what pisses me off is that most people think a lowrider has airbags, they are confused when i tell them it has dro's, so we have to share the knowledge...................
> *


Don't feel bad.....the same shit applies here in the US


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 18 2005, 12:30 AM~4424357
> *thanks man...............
> need more people to get down with this, what pisses me off is that most people think a lowrider has airbags, they are confused when i tell them it has dro's, so we have to share the knowledge...................
> *


Your massive 3 wheel will definatly clear any confusion between bags and hydro's :biggrin: 

I see you got a workshop there? Is it your place/work?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

thats gonna be one tight lookin Imp. when its done, i like the pinstriping on the suspension it brings it out a lot. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 17 2005, 08:30 AM~4424357
> *thanks man...............
> need more people to get down with this, what pisses me off is that most people think a lowrider has airbags, they are confused when i tell them it has dro's, so we have to share the knowledge...................
> *


but some lowriders do have airbags :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 18 2005, 12:36 PM~4426854
> *but some lowriders do have airbags  :biggrin:
> *


yes i know, but people here don't know about hydro's, i had to explain to a guy and show him the pumps in my trunk, and he still asked me after all that where do the airbags go :banghead: :banghead: ........
i'm not puttin shit on bagz, just sayin people are confused here...........


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol.. i dont think its cause where u are. i think it may have just been the guy u were talkin too. lol.
like one of those people who sees fire but just has to try touch it. over and over and over again.
lol. those people are all over man.


----------



## unity_neil (Nov 12, 2002)

quick question for you, how are you managing with the rear flexi hose for the brakes? did you get a longer one made up? just killed mine today on full lift....

Once again, Really nice ride by the way


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_neil_@Dec 19 2005, 10:37 AM~4431734
> *quick question for you, how are you managing with the rear flexi hose for the brakes? did you get a longer one made up? just killed mine today on full lift....
> 
> Once again, Really nice ride by the way
> *


well i haven't hooked it up yet, but if it don't fit i will use a longer one.....


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

FLAKED FLATOP,

NICE RIDE JAY CANT WAIT TILL ITS FINISHED, YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS REAR LOCK UP ON THAT. YOU MIGHT HAVE ONE PROBLEM WITH ALL THAT GEAR IN THE TRUNK YOU MET GET STUCK UP ON THE BUMPER WHEN YOU HOP! HAHAHAHA
:biggrin: 

HND_LOCO......... :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Dec 19 2005, 10:49 AM~4431790
> *FLAKED FLATOP,
> 
> NICE RIDE JAY CANT WAIT TILL ITS FINISHED, YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS REAR LOCK UP ON THAT. YOU MIGHT HAVE ONE PROBLEM WITH ALL THAT GEAR IN THE TRUNK YOU MET GET STUCK UP ON THE BUMPER WHEN YOU HOP! HAHAHAHA
> ...


thanks, i hope i have that problem..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_neil (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 18 2005, 04:48 PM~4431785
> *well i haven't hooked it up yet, but if it don't fit i will use a longer one.....
> *


Anyone know of a supplier of longer flexis? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

any brake place should do your line what ever length you want

jay are you still waiting on parts from the states? how much wire did you use for your set up i orded 15 meters hopefully its enough


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

for my custom length hoses and really helpfull advice/people i used these guys http://www.racepartsolutions.com plus they were a good price inc. shipping.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Dec 19 2005, 08:19 PM~4434817
> *any brake place should do your line what ever length you want
> 
> jay are you still waiting on parts from the states? how much wire did you use for your set up i orded 15 meters hopefully its enough
> *


hey brad , i can never get sick of lookin at pics of your ride, at first i got 7m, but i was going to go with 12 batts but ended up using 14, then i ended up using that cable to hook up my noids so i got another 30ft. i should have enough to use it to wire up my motor with that stuff, i think 15 meters should be enough, are you just going to use it for your hydros?
What are you up to with your trunk anyway???????????????


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Dec 19 2005, 09:16 PM~4434883
> *for my custom length hoses and really helpfull advice/people i used these guys http://www.racepartsolutions.com plus they were a good price inc. shipping.
> *


aren't you in England ?
wouldn't it be cheaper to go to your local hose place and get them to make them up for you.....
we have some companys here called Pirtek or Enzed that can make it up......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 19 2005, 01:02 PM~4432642
> *nice work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks means alot to me, since you guys have been doing this for some time and i'm only a newbie......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Dec 18 2005, 11:33 AM~4426528
> *Your massive 3 wheel will definatly clear any confusion between bags and hydro's :biggrin:
> 
> I see you got a workshop there? Is it your place/work?
> *


it's my mates shop, that's where i am everyday after work......
yes when my ride hits the road i will be showing the way of juice..... :biggrin: 
not puttin shit on bagz but the noise of air bagz remind me of when i get an upset stomach.
don't get me wrong i was going to bag my 64 rag, but ever since i have been workin with hydros, i just love everything about them. (including the extra oil in my trunk floor). :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Dec 19 2005, 08:19 PM~4434817
> *any brake place should do your line what ever length you want
> 
> jay are you still waiting on parts from the states? how much wire did you use for your set up i orded 15 meters hopefully its enough
> *


hey brad whats the deal with your exhaust?
is it chrome or polished s/s and is it a pain in the ass to keep clean, has it changed color, where did you get it and was it expensive. pm me if you want with those details.
Thanks....
Jay.....


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks great


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

the wires just for hydros just want to tidy them up a bit add a bit of colour :biggrin: my pipes are polished stainless there a cunt to keep clean but the colour change is minimal but i hpc coated the headers cause in stainless they change as soon as there heated we made the system in a mates shop with his bender so i dont know what it would realy cost took about 20 hours turned out real nice you can bearly see any welds and its got a hell of a note :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Dec 20 2005, 12:48 AM~4435329
> *the wires just for hydros just want to tidy them up a bit add a bit of colour :biggrin: my pipes are polished stainless there a cunt to keep clean but the colour change is minimal but i hpc coated the headers cause in stainless they change as soon as there heated we made the system in a mates shop with his bender so i dont know what it would realy cost took about 20 hours turned out real nice you can bearly see any welds and its got a hell of a note :thumbsup:
> *


i got a polisher at home, big fucker, what kind of polisher did you use?
my polisher is a 3 phase 5hp, did you use something similar.
your pipes look hot.
so you think i should not get polished headers ?


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

i sent my shit out to get polished its a fucked up job lol
with the headers it just depends on you, they will change colour but hpc is more silver. im use to looking at hpc cause i always coat the race car stuff so it does not worry me it kind of blends in


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Dec 20 2005, 01:04 AM~4435366
> *i sent my shit out to get polished its a fucked up job lol
> with the headers it just depends on you, they will change colour but hpc is more silver. im use to looking at hpc cause i always coat the race car stuff so it does not worry me it kind of blends in
> *


that is a tight lookin engine bay....
what kind of radiator is that? is it like a 4 core aluminum?
still not sure what to do with mine was going to go with something like your or paint mine purple, but i want to start adding some shine to my car.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Well santa came late, but he got here..................  
i got my chrissy presents today, now i can get my front pumps working.
Oh yeah i got my BIG daddys, now i now why they call them big daddys, i'm going to get a huge 3 wheel after i put these babys in.......  
All this will be hapenin next week............
Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you all....... :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are some more pics.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

few more......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

.............


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

gatdamn...
thats crazy man..
love that 3... think ima have to follow in ur footsteps... lol.
layta


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks really good.......are those 20's?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 30 2005, 12:17 PM~4510014
> *Looks really good.......are those 20's?
> *


yep................................
they are huge,
on ebay there is a guy selling telescopic cyls, 45" stroke with a total of 76".
that thing must be massive....... :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

is this with the 16's or the new big daddys?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 30 2005, 03:15 PM~4511791
> *is this with the 16's or the new big daddys?
> 
> 
> ...


yep.....16"s
just got the big daddys yesterday, they are still in my living room, and no my wife does not have a say in the matter, i couln't put them in the garage.... :0 
how is your 60 going??????????
post some pics....
Jay......


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 30 2005, 02:14 AM~4513195
> *yep.....16"s
> just got the big daddys yesterday, they are still in my living room, and no my wife does not have a say in the matter, i couln't put them in the garage.... :0
> how is your 60 going??????????
> ...


progress has halted till the spring thaw, lol.

well hell, I got 16's for mine, so that gives me something to look forward to..

Can you explain a little better, about when you said you made the lower trailing arms 2 inches longer, but moved the forward mount towards the front an inch? Or did I mis-read that?


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

damn  

aren't you afraid that it wil flip over, with that massive treewheel


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 31 2005, 10:39 AM~4517330
> *progress has halted till the spring thaw, lol.
> 
> well hell, I got 16's for mine, so that gives me something to look forward to..
> ...


ok i moved the mounts on the frame for the arms 1" forward from the original position, the arms i made from square pipe 1/4" 2"x2" wide.
they were made 4" longer from the og ones, but with that elbow which is offset it made it 2"s longer from bush to bush, the arm is longer on the part that bolts on the frame. then i added some more 1/4" plate to them for strength.
the slingshot is mounted all the way up the x in line were the arms are mounted on the frame, the frame was wrapped everywhere with 1/4" plate, no shortcuts on the frame, the rear of the frame was boxed up, and inside on the sides i put another piece, so i made the rear into an I beam then boxed it up.
when i 3 wheel there is no stress in the frame at all.
hope this helps you, i have 8" cyls up front and 16" cyls in the rear coil over, i have full stack of coils front and back, the front coils are 4.5, and the rears are 2.5, later i will put the 20" big daddys in, but that's all i did to get the big 3 wheel.
Jay..................... :cheesy:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are some more of the slingshot pos.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Dec 31 2005, 12:08 PM~4517891
> *damn
> 
> aren't you afraid that it wil flip over, with that massive treewheel
> *


if i'm lucky ............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

ya that is a big ass 3, heres what I had on my 63 rag with 12's in the ass..
the bumper hit the ground at this height.

what benefit is obtained by mmoving the frame mounts an inch forward?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 2 2006, 02:17 AM~4526836
> *ya that is a big ass 3, heres what I had on my 63 rag with 12's in the ass..
> the bumper hit the ground at this height.
> 
> ...


it centres the wheel in the wheel arch a bit better, and when you 3 wheel the wheel clears the frame and the inner guard, this setup will only work with 13"s rev.
because there is not much room in there, about 1.5"s of space when 3 wheelin.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 2 2006, 02:17 AM~4526836
> *ya that is a big ass 3, heres what I had on my 63 rag with 12's in the ass..
> the bumper hit the ground at this height.
> 
> ...


nice tre....................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when you drop the back does the sling shot rub on the frame if u were to run shorter coils


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 08:06 PM~4529116
> *when you drop the back does the sling shot rub on the frame if u were to run shorter coils
> 
> 
> ...


if you look at the finished pics a few posts up you can see that he notched that cross brace, in reality, the whole thing could have came out and been replaced with some square tube


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 1 2006, 07:06 PM~4529390
> *if you look at the finished pics a few posts up you can see that he notched that cross brace,  in reality, the whole thing could have came out and been replaced with some square tube
> *


i see
i only pay attention less than half of the time :uh:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

well it has taken some time but tomorrow i will be finished with the hardlines....
i might be hopping tomorrow, if so i will have some pics, but for now here are these ones................


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some more.....


----------



## 68phatcad (Aug 30, 2004)

hey FF, that ride is looking fucken cool!
youre definately setting the bar for oz built low lows :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

love this topic page... good job guys... 


Gotta love it when australians and europeans get together in a chat... hehee


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

that looks killer!!


Great job man


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

nice job man the hard lines look good


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

well today i tried to hop......... :uh: 
no luck 1 of my lines kept coming away from the fitting, i guess there is a hell of alot of preassure, it happened twice, the second time it bent one of my hardlines, and i have a shit load of oil in my trunk........
was not getting much action when it was working cause the front coils are full stack and they are not broken in as of yet, not sure if i should cut 1 turn from them, i would like to keep them full.
can someone tell me what my moves are on my switch box, i have no idea, would i have to wire it up diff. cause i have 2 pumps with 1 adex up front?
it's from pro hopper 10 switch pre wired.
no they have not got the answer on there web site.
Am i doing bad by running hardlines for a hopper?
my low preassure are 3/8 stainless with a 3mm wall, and my high preassure are 1/2" with a 3mm wall,
any help would be apreciated....
thanks.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some more ......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I WOULDNT USE HARD LINE LIKE THAT FOR THE FRONT TO ME THET ARE NOT MADE FOR HIGH PRESSURE HOPPING AND I WOULD RUN 20 AMP FUSE ON YOUR 24VOLT SWITCH POWER AT YOU BATTS I ALWAYS DO IT ALSO IF YOU ONLY HAVE ONE DUMP TOP THE FRONT GET RID OF THE 10 SWITCH BOX AND GET 4 SWITCH ONE FOR FRONT ONE FOR REAR AND 2 FOR EA REAR CORNER  OH YA AND ONE MORE FOR THE HOPPING CORD USE AND EXTENSION CORD YOU CAN FINR THEM IN PURPLE TO GO WITH THE THEME OF THE CAR TOO


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 14 2006, 06:54 PM~4616293
> *I WOULDNT USE HARD LINE LIEK THAT FOR THE FRONT TO ME THET ARE NOT MADE FOR HIGH PRESSURE HOPPING AND I WOULD RUN 20 AMP FUSE ON YOUR 24VOLT SWITCH POWER AT YOU BATTS I ALWAYS DO IT ALSO IF YOU ONLY HAVE ONE DUMP TOP THE FRONT GET RID OF THE 10 SWITCH BOX AND GET 4 SWITCH ONE FOR FRONT ONE FOR REAR AND 2 FOR EA REAR CORNER   OH YA AND ONE MORE FOR THE HOPPING CORD USE AND EXTENSION CORD YOU CAN FINR THEM IN PURPLE TO GO WITH THE THEME OF THE CAR TOO
> *


these lines are rated for high preassure, but the fitting kept popping out, i already have a 20 amp fuse for my 24v wire, i also have a 4 switch for my dash, i was thinking of getting a single switch for hopping, couldn't i have all 3 wired up aqnd have the single hooked up with a plug, so when i wanted to hop i could just plug it in?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 14 2006, 12:05 AM~4616348
> *these lines are rated for high preassure, but the fitting kept popping out, i already have a 20 amp fuse for my 24v wire, i also have a 4 switch for my dash, i was thinking of getting a single switch for hopping, couldn't i have all 3 wired up aqnd have the single hooked up with a plug, so when i wanted to hop i could just plug it in?
> *


YES BUT I LEAVE THE 4 ON THE DASH THEN WIRE IN THE PLUG AND HOPPING SWITCH(5TH SWITCH) AND PLUG IT IN WHEN YOU WANT TO HOP AND I STILL WOULD USE HOSE'S FOR THE FROMT NOT HARDLINE BUT THATS ME THE FRONT PUMPS MOVE ALOT WITH THE FROCE IT MAY BE CAUSEING YOUR PROBLEM


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 14 2006, 07:11 PM~4616375
> *YES BUT I LEAVE THE 4 ON THE DASH THEN WIRE IN THE PLUG AND HOPPING SWITCH(5TH SWITCH) AND PLUG IT IN WHEN YOU WANT TO HOP AND I STILL WOULD USE HOSE'S FOR THE FROMT NOT HARDLINE BUT THATS ME THE FRONT PUMPS MOVE ALOT WITH THE FROCE IT MAY BE CAUSEING YOUR PROBLEM
> *


that makes alot of sense to me........
but i didn't want to put the ugly black hoses, i could prob. get the hoses in purple.
do you know what each switch on the 10 swich box does? 
thanks......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 14 2006, 07:18 PM~4616395
> *that makes alot of sense to me........
> but i didn't want to put the ugly black hoses, i could prob. get the hoses in purple.
> do you know what each switch on the 10 swich box does?
> ...


my box.......
after all this work it is going to be hard to get rid of the hardlines......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 14 2006, 12:18 AM~4616395
> *that makes alot of sense to me........
> but i didn't want to put the ugly black hoses, i could prob. get the hoses in purple.
> do you know what each switch on the 10 swich box does?
> ...


NOT SURE IF YOU CAN GET PURPLE HOSES BUT YOU COULD PAINT THEM IM SURE IT WILL LAST IN THE TRUCK OR YOU CAN TRY THE HARD LINES AGAIN?? MAYBE GET A DIFFERENT KIND MADE??


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 14 2006, 06:46 PM~4616247
> *well today i tried to hop......... :uh:
> no  luck 1 of my lines kept coming away from the fitting, i guess there is a hell of alot of preassure, it happened twice, the second time it bent one of my hardlines, and i have a shit load of oil in my trunk........
> was not getting much action when it was working cause the front coils are full stack and they are not broken in as of yet, not sure if i should cut 1 turn from them, i would like to keep them full.
> ...


TTT


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

A properly installed compression fitting made for stainless line should stand up to at least 10K PSI. Maybe you have a shitty ferrule on that one. It happens.

The only other issue, is that a 1/2" tube has a smaller ID than a 1/2" hose, so if youre going for max flow, hose is better than tube.

10 switches are usually

front left
front right
back left 
back right
front
back
left side
right side
pancake
front/back seesaw

IMO, switchboxes are extra gay


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i can tell by looking at your hardline that came off it wasnt flared enough hell it looks like its not flared at all


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i had alot of pressure in my cadi with the return hardlined


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2006, 12:30 PM~4618131
> *i can tell by looking at your hardline that came off it wasnt flared enough hell it looks like its not flared at all
> 
> 
> ...


compression fittings dont require a flare brent, me and you are used to 37 degree flares (JIC), overseas them guys love their compression fittings!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i used those compression fittings on a car i did for one of my members cause i was to lazy to flare them, and damn i felt bad after! they kept comming apart under high pressure no matter how tight you put them! they also leaked alot! but that was just my case.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

what kind of preasssure you think im runin????????????
i have saco motors comps, #11 gears g force2 , 96v up front with 8 noids, #8 high preassure hoses, #6 low preassure.
now the hardlines the low preassure are 3/8 stainless, i had 1/2" for high preassure, these lines have a very thick wall.......
i'm waiting on some guages to come from pro hopper, but until then i don't know what kind of preassure i'm dealing with, if someone has a similar setup or knows can you please help.................
here is a pic of my setup...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn thats gotta suck to have all that work in the trunk covered with oil. on that line, it looks like the part of the compression fitting is not on the tubing. are u sure it had the crimp flare part in the fitting. i have the same fittings in my car and i have no problems we have done 3 or 4 setups with the same fittings and have had no problems. not hoppers. but no leaks from the fittings at all. see


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 14 2006, 09:53 PM~4622694
> *what kind of preasssure you think im runin????????????
> i have saco motors comps, #11 gears g force2 , 96v up front with 8 noids, #8 high preassure hoses, #6 low preassure.
> now the hardlines the low preassure are 3/8 stainless, i had 1/2" for high preassure, these lines have a very thick wall.......
> ...


PROBABLY TO MUCH FOR COMPRESSION FITTINGS I KNOW YOU DONT WANT TO HEAR THIS BUT I WOULD SWITCH TO JIC FITTINGS AND YOU SHOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM I THOUGHT YOU WHERE USING JIC ALL ALONG I THOUGHT THE FLARE HAD PULLED STRAIGHT ON THE TUBEING YOU SHOULD THAT HAD CAME APART


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 08:26 PM~4623733
> *damn thats gotta suck to have all that work in the trunk covered with oil.  on that line, it looks like the part of the compression fitting is not on the tubing. are u sure it had the crimp flare part in the fitting. i have the same fittings in my car and i have no problems we have done 3 or 4 setups with the same fittings and have had no problems. not hoppers. but no leaks from the fittings at all. see
> 
> 
> ...


yes i had it hooked up prop. all the con. were there, what kind of preassure do you think i have ?
i know it spikes, i would just like to know, you think it would be a good idea to put a few spots of weld behind the fitting to stop them from popping, or is that no use...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 15 2006, 08:32 PM~4623753
> *PROBABLY TO MUCH FOR COMPRESSION FITTINGS I KNOW YOU DONT WANT TO HEAR THIS BUT I WOULD SWITCH TO JIC FITTINGS AND YOU SHOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM I THOUGHT YOU WHERE USING JIC ALL ALONG I THOUGHT THE FLARE HAD PULLED STRAIGHT ON THE TUBEING YOU SHOULD THAT HAD CAME APART
> *


you think it would be easy to flare the tubing with a wall that thick?
and is it stronger? what kind of preassure would the flared setup withstand?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 15 2006, 03:15 AM~4624093
> *you think it would be easy to flare the tubing with a wall that thick?
> and is it stronger? what kind of preassure would the flared setup withstand?
> *


Im sure you can flare them i have not had that much experience with hard lines but you see alot of people used them on the return side of there piston pumps and reg pumps so you should be ok if you are still wanting to run them i had them on my truck the return side that is and it handled the ass hopping LOL sorry no set up pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 15 2006, 04:13 AM~4624075
> *yes i had it hooked up prop. all the con. were there, what kind of preassure do you think i have ?
> i know it spikes, i would just like to know, you think it would be a good idea to put a few spots of weld behind the fitting to stop them from popping, or is that no use...
> *


are you sure you know what youre doing with the fittings. you said u had it hooked up properly but there is no crimped flare on the line. the flare stays on the line once you loosen the fitting. the fittings and tubing are stainless you need special stuff to weld to stainless, if used properly you dont need to weld anything to any fittings. i dont think you had the flare crimped on the fitting other wise it would be on the line in the pic you posted.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

The Flatop on the 60 had something to do with this....










:uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

it's not there because it never bit into the tube properly, which is also why it blew out, which is also why I assumed a bad fitting, a dozen posts ago....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 15 2006, 12:13 PM~4625533
> *it's not there because it never bit into the tube properly, which is also why it blew out, which is also why I assumed a bad fitting, a dozen posts ago....
> *


i apologize for not paying attention to most of your posts


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 02:19 PM~4625554
> *i apologize for not paying attention to most of your posts
> *



youre welcome


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 16 2006, 06:13 AM~4625533
> *it's not there because it never bit into the tube properly, which is also why it blew out, which is also why I assumed a bad fitting, a dozen posts ago....
> *


that's right, these are the fittings i used, and the lines i'm using....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

i got the car hopping today and the lines held up well, so far so good, i will keep trying to see if the lines will do the job, i spent about an hour on and off operating the front pumps, then i left the front lifted overnight to try and break the coils in a little, only problem was leaving that preassure on all night the adex would not release today, so i had to crack the fitting on it to release some preassure, hopefully i did not do any internal damage, it worked fine today.......
only got about 1 foot off the ground, my coils are full stack, and my batts are low..
and no, no pics hopping yet...........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are some pics of my coils............


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Dec 19 2005, 09:04 AM~4435366
> *i sent my shit out to get polished its a fucked up job lol
> with the headers it just depends on you, they will change colour but hpc is more silver. im use to looking at hpc cause i always coat the race car stuff so it does not worry me it kind of blends in
> *


where u get the breather lid?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 02:19 PM~4625554
> *i apologize for not paying attention to most of your posts
> *


:roflmao: smartass!


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

What's up fellas!
I'm new to the forum and got started cause I was researching the part you guys refer to as a slingshot! I have a '62 Impala with the usual banana bar and panhard rod. I've fucked it up twice already by 3wheelin hard and I'm rubbin my empire driveshaft now too. Flaked Flattop, I would greatly appreciate any photos or measurements: not to copy, but I'm not a welder and have to relay the concept to someone who is, it's easier to say look man I need it to work like this and then put some of my own input into it. By the way, I use all Prohopper gear, both Eric and Macgyver are awesome. The switchbox is set up like this:


cord coming in at the top

FR F
FL B
BR R
BL L
SEESAW PANCAKE


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a pic of my ride- it was in the local parade


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Jan 18 2006, 05:00 AM~4640259
> *Here's a pic of my ride- it was in the local parade
> *


where is the pic?
there are some details a few pages back, check it out.......


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know why my pic didn't post I'll try again


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 17 2006, 07:22 AM~4639097
> *i got the car hopping today and the lines held up well, so far so good, i will keep trying to see if the lines will do the job, i spent about an hour on and off operating the front pumps, then i left the front lifted overnight to try and break the coils in a little, only problem was leaving that preassure on all night the adex would not release today, so i had to crack the fitting on it to release some preassure, hopefully i did not do any internal damage, it worked fine today.......
> only got about 1 foot off the ground, my coils are full stack, and my batts are low..
> and no, no pics hopping yet...........
> *


ya my adex had the same problem... dunno whats going on with them, happened mostly when I left it parked on 3 for a long time..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

You guys are hydro locking the dump kinda odd that your doing it on and adex


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

pink63impala Posted Yesterday, 11:24 AM 
QUOTE(64 og qld @ Dec 19 2005, 09:04 AM) 
i sent my shit out to get polished its a fucked up job lol
with the headers it just depends on you, they will change colour but hpc is more silver. im use to looking at hpc cause i always coat the race car stuff so it does not worry me it kind of blends in


where u get the breather lid? 


made it


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ok today had more dramas, i think my batts were low on juice so first my noids started to click, then when i went to lift the back end up only one pump worked made the car 3 wheel with me in it, i shit my pants i nearly fell out the window, then when that happend the switch got stuck, and would not stop, by the time my friend got to the trunk to the quick disconect that motor had smoke coming out of it, it was not that much smoke just a little, the motor was not that hot it was a bit warm, nowhere near how hot i got the front pumps when trying to hop.
can someone tell me is this why all this happend cause of my batts?
and you think my motor is fried or will it still be ok? the switch was stuck for about 15 secs. at 72v.
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 19 2006, 03:47 AM~4656359
> *ok today had more dramas, i think my batts were low on juice so first my noids started to click, then when i went to lift the back end up only one pump worked made the car 3 wheel with me in it, i shit my pants i nearly fell out the window, then when that happend the switch got stuck, and would not stop, by the time my friend got to the trunk to the quick disconect that motor had smoke coming out of it, it was not that much smoke just a little, the motor was not that hot it was a bit warm, nowhere near how hot i got the front pumps when trying to  hop.
> can someone tell me is this why all this happend cause of my batts?
> and you think my motor is fried or will it still be ok? the switch was stuck for about 15 secs. at 72v.
> ...


Your batterys are probably low or you have some bad ones even with brand new batts you can have bad ones i have had it happen a few times buy 14 batts stick them in your trunk hook them up and wow what do you know ones bad sucks charge them up good make sure you pumps and noids have a good ground?contact to metal and make sure if you need to replace your noids when putting the new ones in you dont over tighten the connectors you can crack the noid internally and cause it to go bad quicker i would do away with that switch box and run just 4 then the 5th off the plug in for you hopping cord


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 19 2006, 10:58 PM~4656371
> *Your batterys are probably low or you have some bad ones even with brand new batts you can have bad ones i have had it happen a few times buy 14 batts stick them in your trunk hook them up and wow what do you know ones bad sucks charge them up good make sure you pumps and noids have a good ground?contact to metal and make sure if you need to replace your noids when putting the new ones in you dont over tighten the connectors you can crack the noid internally and cause it to go bad quicker i would do away with that switch box and run just 4 then the 5th off the plug in for you hopping cord
> *


i did that already got 4 on the dash and a single on a chord for hopping.
you think my motor is fried? it's a saco comp.
i have very good ground, my batts are hooked up to my batt. tray took all the paint off and the batt tray hooked up to the frame and i removed the paint where they make contact as well. my noids are bolted on 3mm stainless plates, and are bolted on the batt tray and the paint has been removed from where they are bolted on as well.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 19 2006, 04:16 AM~4656384
> *i did that already got 4 on the dash and a single on a chord for hopping.
> you think my motor is fried? it's a saco comp.
> i have very good ground, my batts are hooked up to  my batt. tray took all the paint off and the batt tray hooked up to the frame and i removed the paint where they make contact as well. my noids are bolted on 3mm stainless plates, and are bolted on the batt tray and the paint has been removed from where they are bolted on as well.
> *


Try load testing your batts if the motor was on the ass you should be ok really depends on how long it took your buddy fix why it locked on then worry about the motor i would pull it out and clean up the armature with some emery paper or something like that then bench test it with 12volts to see if it still spins


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 19 2006, 11:22 PM~4656391
> *Try load testing your batts if the motor was on the ass you should be ok really depends on how long it took your buddy fix why it locked on then worry about the motor i would pull it out and clean up the armature with some emery paper or something like that then bench test it with 12volts to see if it still spins
> *


cool thanks, it is my rear motor, i will do that tomorrow, i'll pull it apart.
the batts are very low low 12's a few were even high 11's, i have not charged the batts since i hooked it all up, and i have used them heaps in the last 2 months, i'm waiting for a step up step down transformer, cause i got my charger from the U.S and you guys run 120v and here we run 240v, so i'm waiting for this thing to come so i can charge my batts, it will take to long to charge 2 at a time parallel, cause my other charger is a cheapie and could not handle more than that.
i think the cause of all this was my flat batts, i have really used them.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 19 2006, 04:33 AM~4656403
> *cool thanks, it is my rear motor, i will do that tomorrow,  i'll pull it apart.
> the batts are very low low 12's a few were even high 11's, i have not charged the batts since i hooked it all up, and i have used them heaps in the last 2 months, i'm waiting for a step up step down transformer, cause i got my charger from the U.S and you guys run 120v and here we run 240v, so i'm waiting for this thing to come so i can charge my batts, it will take to long to charge 2 at a time parallel, cause my other charger is a cheapie and could not handle more than that.
> i think the cause of all this was my flat batts, i have really used them.
> *


Yes it is not good to let your batts run low like that i would chrage them up one by one to bring them all back up because when you charge in series the weekest battery charges first and stays charging the whole time the rest of them play catch up so if you have on low one in the bank you are charging in series that thing is gunna be cooking/ hot when all of them are done so i would bring them all back up to an = level again before sticking them on the series charger and once you get all set up charge them once a week or two depending on how much you hop and play with it hopping takes ALOT out of your batterys and the more batts you run in series the faster they go dead and usally the 24 volt battery (or so i have found) takes alot of toll since it runs in series and runs your switch noid and dump power also and another thing batts will dicharge from sitting too so remember that so if you charge them up and then like a week or two later go to try and hop your car they will not be as charged as if you had just charged them the day before and some people even say let your batterys rest for a few hours before you hit your switch


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

well today was d day................ :angry: 
had all my batts charged, pulled the motor apart and it was good inside, hooked it all up, hit the switch and i heard a puff sound then i see fire coming out of my trunk, got to the fire but it did a little damage, this was on my rear bank of batts 72v. Now everything correct wireing things being earthed and everything has been double checked. what i think happend was that last week when i cooked my motor, before that happened the noids clicked a few times, so i think that the noid got fried and today when i hit the switch the fried noid did a dead short and got cooked then the fire started. does anyone else have any ideas of what happened?
i will post some pics of it tommorow.......  :angry: :0 :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 31 2006, 03:49 AM~4740907
> *well today was d day................ :angry:
> had all my batts charged, pulled the motor apart and it was good inside, hooked it all up, hit the switch and i heard a puff sound then i see fire coming out of my trunk, got to the fire but it did a little damage, this was on my rear bank of batts 72v. Now everything correct wireing things being earthed and everything has been double checked. what i think happend was that last week when i cooked my motor, before that happened the noids clicked a few times, so i think that the noid got fried and today when i hit the switch the fried noid did a dead short and got cooked then the fire started. does anyone else have any ideas of what happened?
> i will post some pics of it tommorow.......   :angry:  :0  :angry:
> *


72v is way to much for the ass end 24-48v is the most i would run


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 31 2006, 10:51 PM~4740910
> *72v is way to much for the ass end 24-48v is the most i would run
> *


what do you think happened?
cause i have run 72v before with no probs, but i just hit the switch and all that shit happend.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Run 36v at most for the rears. You probably damaged the noids last time. Make sure you ground your noids really well. Even run a ground wire to the noids from where your battery ground is connected.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are the pics of my fire...... :uh: 
enjoy.....
today i will be putting it back toghether......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some more..........
that hole in the plate was from the short in the noid, 3mm stainless plate...... :0


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

damn :angry:


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

FF,

AT LEAST YOU KNOW THE BATTS WERE GOOD HAHAHA. THATS MESSED UP DUDE BUT I AM SURE ITS ALREADY FIXED, TRIAL AND ERROR THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT BUT FUCK ITS AN EXPENSIVE LEARNING CURVE...

HND_LOCO..................


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

holy kaboom batman.. least u know first hand what can happen when the batts arent up to snuff..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

thats fucked


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Man you need to get some motorcraft solenoids. Throw the ones you got in the trash.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

got my new noids today put them in tomorrow should be back in action, this little exercise cost me a metre of cable 6x noids 1x batt 2 days of bullshit, and 2x new fire ext. in the shop.
:cheesy:


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

Glad to see it coming back together!

That's a sweet trunk stick too!


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ya does the water bottle act as a fire extinguisher LOL?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Least it cleaned up nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if youre serious about hopping i would ditch those batteries. they sell them here for $20 a piece. i got 4 in my car but i only have front and back. and i drive the car about twice a month. those batteries are known to be cheap. they get dead cells real quick if you charge them at more than 10amps.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2006, 10:03 AM~4769156
> *if youre serious about hopping i would ditch those batteries. they sell them here for $20 a piece. i got 4 in my car but i only have front and back. and i drive the car about twice a month. those batteries are known to be cheap. they get dead cells real quick if you charge them at more than 10amps.
> *


So far no probs with these batts, 110 amp hour Dynasty........
Are they no good?
what do you all think about these batts, anyone else use these?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are some pics of the noids that i pulled apart.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

had probs with my fronts also, i tested them today and there were 2 that were no good, is it normal for them to slowly arc on the inside? or was it because i was hittin switches with low batts?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I think you either have a bad ground or grounds or you might be over locking the shit out of you switch or you batts r getting so dead and make sure the switch power is on 24volts


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 4 2006, 10:33 PM~4773598
> *I think you either have a bad ground or grounds or you might be over locking the shit out of you switch or you batts r getting so dead and make sure the switch power is on 24volts
> *


i have good ground, my switchs are on 24v, when you say overlocking , do you mean i'm to long on the switch?
my batts were that dead that the car did not have the power to lock my rear up,
i could hear the motors working hard and slow.
you think that caused it?
are they meant to look like that after a while?
Jay...............


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Why do you run the switch at 24v?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 4 2006, 08:13 AM~4774325
> *Why do you run the switch at 24v?
> *


Because when you link the noids to gether you have to have enough juice to open and close all the noids and im sure it started back when hydro first where being used they where useing aircraft parts that ran on 24-28 volts as for flat top yes to long on the switch if u just hold it on you basiccly kinda just welding the noids full open if u get them hot enought and with low jiuce they stick/weld to gether like that and blam big old fire in your trunk just make sure all you batts r charge and tap tap tap the switch


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

try some different batts. I used to have all kinds of solenoid problems until I swapped batteries. Since I got new batts two years ago I have not had a problem with solenoids..... But I havent hopped the car that much either.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

well this is what happens when your ratchet touches the wrong things......
yes it hurt.........
cut 1 turn out of my coils, i'm hopping now, but not high enough, trying to break them in.... :uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ouchy... 
nice pic with the hop. im sure once them springs break in it'll be a bit better


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

looks good bro but ya hand looks very sore


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

i would definately think about upgrading the batteries for your system


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:nono: watch what u touch lo


hope you get well soon


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

better get out of that doorway bro ..hate to see you kick sideways and end up on the bodywork again


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

yep what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Feb 9 2006, 10:29 PM~4815909
> *well this is what happens when your ratchet touches the wrong things......
> yes  it hurt.........
> cut 1 turn out of my coils, i'm hopping now, but not high enough, trying to break them in.... :uh:
> *


fuck homie i did that same thing 2 seprate times, once it burnt the grooves of the rachet on my hand lol now i wear weldign gloves and plastic dipped rachets etc. but dude i fucking love that ride of urs homie


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 4 2006, 04:19 PM~4776262
> *Because when you link the noids to gether you have to have enough juice to open and close all the noids and im sure it started back when hydro first where being used they where useing aircraft parts that ran on 24-28 volts as for flat top yes to long on the  switch if u just hold it on you basiccly kinda just welding the noids full open if u get them hot enought and with low jiuce they stick/weld to gether like that and blam big old fire in  your trunk just make sure all you batts r charge and tap tap tap the switch
> *


In an ideal world you should switch your sols at 12v as that's what they're designed for. 24v is fed to the switch box to enable the dumps to activate when there is a lot of preesure in the line, just so happens you only have 1 power feed to the switch box therefore you also get 24v to your noids, not a problem though as the higher the voltage the less the amperage and the noids react quicker meaning less time for arcing inside meaning they actually last longer


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks y'all.......
got my ride home, now i can put it back toghether.
here are some pics of it with it's brothers....... :biggrin: 
my pitt bull left a fresh one for me to step in.... :angry: that little prick.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

got my hopping switch today......
thanks eric, still waitin on the guages..........


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Looking great. Keep up the good work. Lets see some pics of it hopping.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

just got some master swithes, what do you all think, has anyone used them or are they a waste of time.i have96 v and 48v.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

i have used them before on street setups, but kinda worry about alot of volts, i know its just a ground. but i still worry when your running high voltage


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

I had one of those before with 8 batterys and it worked great until one day it got stuck and I had to take a large hammer to it just to get it unstuck. A Quick Disconnect is the best bet. If that contact plate gets to hot and arcs forget it your in for some repairs.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah.. personally id stay away from anyting u cant separate on your own when it comes to high voltages... 
never had an incident sice im only running 48V but never the less. not a good feeling im sure.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are some pics when the car was getting pinstripped, that's what my engine bay looks like now, that's what i'm working on at the moment, i will have more pics when engine bay is finished.
car is hopping about 40"s, i'm still waiting on these coils to break in.


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

i like it!!! nice pinstripping


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

nice pinstriping bro now put some pics up of the ride in action :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pics look good homie. Before you get too far take out those motor mounts and make some solid ones welded to the frame. Otherwise your going to put your motor through your hood. Good Luck


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for more info input !


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lovin that car man... evertime is see it.
lol
layta


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

Dude, you installed your brake booster on the wrong side....











Just playin, I know :biggrin: Looking good!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Mar 15 2006, 06:13 PM~5051256
> *Dude, you installed your brake booster on the wrong side....
> Just playin,  I know :biggrin:    Looking good!
> *


i'm on the other side of the world i had to put it there....it's for gravity...lol :biggrin: 
how do you like that lock up.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Looking good bro. Any idea when its going to be streetable?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Check this sling shot out :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

thats a four link.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but it has hydraulic cylinder trailing arms


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 15 2006, 03:42 PM~5054953
> *yeah but it has hydraulic cylinder trailing arms
> *



no it doesn't :dunno:


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

TTT for updates...


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Those are machined trailing arms. Those are himes joints at the end of the arm. Besides I think we are getting off topic with this shit. Whats the status of your ride Flaked Flatop? Whats it doing now?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 21 2006, 10:49 PM~5091685
> *Those are machined trailing arms.  Those are himes joints at the end of the arm.  Besides I think we are getting off topic with this shit.  Whats the status of your ride Flaked Flatop?  Whats it doing now?
> *


just got some new batts. same as my other ones only bigger, dynasty gels, see how they hold out, last night i hooked it up when to hit the switch and all i heard was click, now i got nothing, the only noise is coming from my adex when i dump, and thats it, so i have to work that shit out first, yes the batts were charged, everything is grounded, and yes it's hooked up right.......... :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shitty deals dude. u get a solution to this yet?? maybe on of them new batts have a dead cell. it happens. happended to me more then once.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 15 2006, 06:16 AM~5241618
> *shitty deals dude. u get a solution to this yet?? maybe on of them new batts have a dead cell. it happens. happended to me more then once.
> *


ok 
i found the prob. after going over everything, i had 1 dead batt. on each bank,
they were showing 12.36v each, when i load tested them, 1 went to 5v, the other went to 0v.
i changed the 2 batts, and still had similar prob. so i got a friend put the load tester on each batt. as i hit the switch, and half of the batts. were going to 6v, so a load tester on it's own won't give you a true reading of what load the pumps actually drain, i charged the batts for a week on 5amps 6 batts in series 72v, with the schumaker 1072, then i hit the switch and was i surprised, i got instant 40"s without trying, so the prob was the batts, 2 were dead, the rest were not properly charged, i worked out at 5amps 6 batts in series, from flat would take about 6 to 7 days to fully charge them, my batts are 120 amp hour deep cycles.
now i can get back to finishing my ride, after going through hell, i rewired everything, bled the lines, pulled motors appart, tested everything, nearly drove myself crazy......... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
but now i know...................


----------



## LoLAC82 (Sep 9, 2005)

:worship: I Luv it,FF.If u get a chance can u post pics of the new batts.Thanx.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoLAC82_@Apr 15 2006, 09:25 PM~5246296
> *:worship:  I Luv it,FF.If u get a chance can u post pics of the new batts.Thanx.
> *


give me a few min.
i have to go in the garage to take some pics........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoLAC82_@Apr 15 2006, 09:25 PM~5246296
> *:worship:  I Luv it,FF.If u get a chance can u post pics of the new batts.Thanx.
> *


they are the same as my last ones only bigger.......
i have not had a chance to really test them yet, only played with them a little the other day, they seem to be ok,


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are some more pics.......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that is a bad ass 3 !!!


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

If I were you, I'd install some clear silicone or plastic boots on your cable connectors. Other tha that, your ride is a killer, bro!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

that has to be the sickest 3 wheel i have ever seen and yea iam swingin from your nuts nice ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

i had to get some pics off, had too many.....
so here is the update, in the middle of org. to get back bumper.....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so whats it measure bottom of tire when you 3 wheelin?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 17 2006, 04:55 PM~5256961
> *so whats it measure bottom of tire when you 3 wheelin?
> *


don't know, i will have to try tomorrow and measure and let you know.......
i'm 5.8 in height and it's about up to my waist, i have 16" cyls in the rear........


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

lookin shit hot j....come on get that shit finished bro uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam nice


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 17 2006, 04:55 PM~5256961
> *so whats it measure bottom of tire when you 3 wheelin?
> *


ok i measured my 3 wheel, never thought of doing it but here ya go......
Also i got my little hydro probs sorted out, thanks heaps to classic kustoms, tommy your the man.....
now i'm ready to hit back bumper, just got to get the car outside on the weekend, and put the bitch to the test, i'll try and post pics of it after i get it in the air......


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

> *FLAKED FLATOP Posted Today, 07:37 AM
> QUOTE(himbone @ Apr 17 2006, 04:55 PM)
> so whats it measure bottom of tire when you 3 wheelin?
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: no problem bro


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 20 2006, 08:37 AM~5277599
> *ok i measured my 3 wheel, never thought of doing it but here ya go......
> Also i got my little hydro probs sorted out, thanks heaps to classic kustoms, tommy your the man.....
> now i'm ready to hit back bumper, just got to get the car outside on the weekend, and put the bitch to the test, i'll try and post pics of it after i get it in the air......
> ...


dam thats a hell of a 3 wheel


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that ride is gettin better and better everyday man.
good work.


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

nice


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

i could not get the car out today, so i did it inside, couldn't go to high cause i nearly hit the roof.... :0 
if you look closely you can see the back of the car inches away from the roof.....
sorry but thats as good as it gets for now, until i get it outside......


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

that is the shit

get it outside!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

no doubt. lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Can't wait to see what it'll really do outside


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

fukn oath bro get that shit outside


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 24 2006, 11:33 PM~5305185
> *Can't wait to see what it'll really do outside
> *


I was just thinking the same about your avatar dude! :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

OUTSIDE OUTSIDE OUTSIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

roll that shit out


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt for the brother to hop


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/6323725465047636/mov01134/


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@May 6 2006, 09:53 AM~5377175
> *http://www.zippyvideos.com/6323725465047636/mov01134/
> *


heres the vid where i nearly hit the wall in my garage, i'm going to drag it out on weekend and see what it really do......


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

sweet :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice hopping :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 24 2006, 06:16 AM~5302009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks great, good work. Now not to get off topic the dog is it Keesh hound or Noregaien elk hound. (spl)


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 6 2006, 03:19 PM~5378638
> *Car looks great, good work. Now not to get off topic the dog is it Keesh hound or Noregaien elk hound. (spl)
> *


keesh............
gets hot here in summer so i have to give him a hair cut like mine.......
thats me in the background.......


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@May 5 2006, 03:55 PM~5377188
> *heres the vid where i nearly hit the wall in my garage, i'm going to drag it out on weekend and see what it really do......
> *


damn you run fast as fuck lol


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

lol^^it looks good.......get it outside and show us what it do for real bro


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

i had the chance today to get it out.........
but had another prob........fire.........
when i was hopping one of my batts moved and the terminal hit the body and fried the bolt on the terminal......
so i will have to fix that shit, charge the batts again and get it out next weekend, i'm on a mission, i want to hit back bumper before i finish the car.....  :angry:























sorry if pics are a little dark......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

wtf is going on with postin pics up??????????
this is starting to piss me off.....
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: looks good man


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

looking bad ass!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You have 96 to the nose on a single pump?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 8 2006, 08:16 AM~5385844
> *You have 96 to the nose on a single pump?
> *


no 60v to the nose double pump......


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

just got my gauges today.......23000 psi.......
have to get some fittings and polish them..... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice stuff man...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

damn, how did your batterys manage to move?

my batterys only shift when i hit back bumper hard, but that will be sorted when i get some tie downs


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@May 16 2006, 10:45 PM~5436694
> *ttt
> *


haha......
if you gonna ttt
i might as well post something.......


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i wanna see that thing on the bumper


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 17 2006, 12:44 AM~5437013
> *i wanna see that thing on the bumper
> *


me too........
i wanna see your ruski hit back bumper... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@May 16 2006, 06:51 AM~5437034
> *:biggrin:
> me too........
> i wanna see your ruski hit back bumper... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me too :cheesy:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt again


----------



## Lil Miguelito (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@May 25 2006, 09:05 PM~5498405
> *ttt again
> *


Dumb Q

but what does ttt mean? :biggrin:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

to the top


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

well it has been a while...
i have been busy having a baby and fixing up my place,,
today i started on the 60, gonna finish it soon.....
didn' get a chance to hop it. but i will next week......








































i'm back............


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Aug 12 2006, 10:06 AM~5953204
> *well it has been a while...
> i have been busy having a baby and fixing up my place,,
> today i started on the 60, gonna finish it soon.....
> ...


looking good bro  did you get your batterys and wiring finished the way we were talking that you wanted


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 14 2006, 12:07 AM~5957382
> *looking good bro    did you get your batterys and wiring finished the way we were talking that you wanted
> *


pretty much, just changed a few little things, but basic. went with your idea and doubled it up, less noids, and heaps more staying power, i got viagra in my dros now :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: 
i tried out my guages just lifted the rear and it reached 5000 psi, kinda scary to think what the front will do when hopping...........can't wait.........
what kind of press. do you thimk my front is gonna do?
jay.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Aug 13 2006, 06:17 AM~5957399
> *pretty much, just changed a few little things, but basic. went with your idea and doubled it up, less noids, and heaps more staying power, i got viagra in my dros now  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> i tried out my guages just lifted the rear and it reached 5000 psi, kinda scary to think what the front will do when hopping...........can't wait.........
> what kind of press. do you thimk my front is gonna do?
> ...


 :0 your going to see 8000 easy and probably some times 10,000

i bet you cant wait to get that thing out on the road, 






gonna be punishing that back bumper


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

its a dirty job, but someones gotta do it...........
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@May 16 2006, 06:04 AM~5436732
> *haha......
> if you gonna ttt
> i might as well post something.......
> ...



did you stripe it?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

na i had someone do it for me,,,,,i'm not that talented........
























i think my daughter is a little scared...... :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Aug 21 2006, 04:03 AM~6008995
> *na i had someone do it for me,,,,,i'm not that talented........
> 
> 
> ...


or she just got shocked to near death :0 ...just kinding, congrets on the baby girl.
gettin her started young :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2006, 05:59 PM~6022870
> *or she just got shocked to near death :0 ...just kinding, congrets on the baby girl.
> gettin her started young :biggrin:
> *


thanks ron....
and the shocking part...well she learn quick not to touch more than one terminal at a time....i did..... :0 :0 :0 
my 11 year old is getting about 35"s ......i had to stop him before he did any damage... only i'm allowed to make damage, so that i can't blame anyone for fucking up my shit...
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








she looks like you in this next pic ron.........
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

is that poor kid ever happy


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Aug 24 2006, 12:26 AM~6023605
> *is that poor kid ever happy
> *


for now this is the best i can do.....
every time she smiles i take a pic and the flash freaks her out....


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

cute kid, my little one is almost 4. wow they sure make time fly


----------



## Cali~DwnUnder (Dec 12, 2002)

looking good jay,
very beautiful girl you got there.

stll waiting to see this 60 in action.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 24 2006, 01:21 AM~6023814
> *cute kid,  my little one is almost 4. wow they sure make time fly
> *


yep it's true...
my little girl is 9 weeks old now............
whats goin on with your 60?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali~DwnUnder_@Aug 24 2006, 05:20 PM~6030436
> *looking good jay,
> very beautiful girl you got there.
> 
> ...


thanks luis....
well i have started, i have washed the car put 2 guages on, got the batts ready, this weekend i will put on my front guage, then next week i will start working nights on it.....fitting it up..........
there will be a few bottles of wild turkey, and my fav cigars monte cristo #2's........
    
the juice on the gem looks good, but it would of looked better on my 6foe......
when you get sick of it let me know, i'm still interested in those 2 pumps you have in there.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Aug 24 2006, 06:05 AM~6031476
> *yep it's true...
> my little girl is 9 weeks old now............
> whats goin on with your 60?
> *


  the 60 is still the same ole same ole


been playing with my new toy's :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cute kid for sure.. cars lookin as good as ever.. now get out there and start breakin shit. lol.


----------



## Cali~DwnUnder (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Aug 24 2006, 11:11 PM~6031490
> *thanks luis....
> well i have started, i have washed the car put 2 guages on, got the batts ready, this weekend i will put on my front guage, then next week i will start working nights on it.....fitting it up..........
> there will be a few bottles of wild turkey, and my fav cigars monte cristo #2's........
> ...


how much you willing to spend on a second hand kit.
i have 1 other guy selling a pretty decent one.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Good progress, can't wait to see it in action, my project went on hold because of a newborn too.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

cute little angel


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Aug 23 2006, 07:31 AM~6023624
> *for now this is the best i can do.....
> every time she smiles i take a pic and the flash freaks her out....
> 
> ...


WHO'S BEEN HITTIN WHISKEY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: She looks like me after a few shots.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali~DwnUnder_@Aug 25 2006, 01:01 PM~6036783
> *how much you willing to spend on a second hand kit.
> i have 1 other guy selling a pretty decent one.
> *


not that much..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
send me a pm with details and what ya askin......
and pics if poss. oh yeah what size pumps........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 25 2006, 07:14 PM~6039370
> *WHO'S BEEN HITTIN WHISKEY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: She looks like me after a few shots.
> *


a few shots.......
i thought you vagas boys can drink........
don't know if you know this but Australians are big alcohol consumers.....
so don't come downunder if ya can't throw more than a few down...... :biggrin: :biggrin: .................j/k...... :biggrin: 
hey ron can you pm me?
need to talk to you about a slip shaft.........


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Aug 25 2006, 03:02 AM~6032363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.....she's the apple of my eye.... :biggrin: 
can't wait.......
it must be baby season...... :cheesy: 
she is even cuter in real life..........


----------



## Cali~DwnUnder (Dec 12, 2002)

jay, i have a slip shaft from ron here, got it for the 63 im building. get one, end of story, they look tough and they do the trick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BMH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali~DwnUnder_@Aug 26 2006, 10:31 AM~6043955
> *jay, i have a slip shaft from ron here, got it for the 63 im building. get one, end of story, they look tough and they do the trick  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BMH  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool.......
you are using it?
or you have it spare?
.........................................is it the one with the big ass spring in it?
jay...


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

damn jj i think its tiome for an update on the 60 bro :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Dec 11 2006, 07:57 PM~6739284
> *damn jj i think its tiome for an update on the 60 bro :biggrin:
> *


hhey wil...
gettin my new batts next week.....16 optima's.........
trying real hard to have it ready for the nats.........
did you speak with brad?
are you guys still going to the nats?
.............


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

almost forgot about this thing.. how is it shapin up otherwise??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i like i like!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im not seeing nothing except for you hoppin and a headbangin smiley


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 11 2006, 05:37 AM~6739537
> *hhey wil...
> gettin my new batts next week.....16 optima's.........
> trying real hard to have it ready for the nats.........
> ...


sup j i will be back in N.Z. for xmas bro and brad is just tryin to concentrate on finishing off the ragtop and sellin the 64 he just got in.......so i take it we will be passing on the nats this time round but i got a good feeling next year will be another GREAT YEAR for lowriding in OZ fo sho.....fresh stylz should have at least another 5 maybe more rides on the road mid februaury then we will be busting out for some end of summer cruising.......
if i find a top show that we may roll to in the new year i will definately be getting you to bring the 60 and yo rag up for a roll too :biggrin: :biggrin:  
hope mum and the kids are doin well


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

sheeeeet im sure you promised some new footage bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 17 2006, 05:17 AM~5256500
> *i had to get some pics off, had too many.....
> so here is the update, in the middle of org. to get back bumper.....
> *


nice


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

I'M BACK.................
had to put my ride on hold cause i had a baby and renovated my house, now i have to finish my ride, here are some updated pics......
















































































and here is a pic of my baby.....
Sienna............








.........


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

THE CAR LOOKS GOOD MAIIIN
SWEET BABY I LOVE HER NAME


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for the auzzies


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Feb 8 2007, 10:29 AM~7206500
> *I'M BACK.................
> had to put my ride on hold cause i had a baby and renovated my house, now i have to finish my ride, here are some updated pics......
> 
> ...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ii'm back............
ready to hit back bumper.........  
















































:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

YEAAAA
CAR LOOKIN GREAT


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@May 20 2007, 09:11 AM~7939835
> *ii'm back............
> ready to hit back bumper.........
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

took my ride to a show on the weekend....
got a trophy for best custom....... :cheesy:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

good work j should be sweet to bring it up to qld sometime then aye fo sho


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lookin real sweet man..


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here is the latest....
just gotta rebuild my box and i'm rollin....
here are some pics from the last show........
























http://youtube.com/watch?v=zFIzUqEYOYM


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

nice axle


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

never thought I'd like a 4 door so much


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Great work, looks hella tight! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope!

:thumbsup: where you get those tailights from? my bro has a 4 dr 60 also and might want some like that...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

man.. it has been sometime. that is lookin real sweet. 
got any more vids of it hopping?/


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

well i'm still going....almost on the back bar....








http://youtube.com/watch?v=CKCQllCewuA


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

good stuff!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats sweet man


----------



## maiden jnr (Aug 24, 2008)

hey boyz im paul, jay's (flakedflatop's ) son and here is a vid i made :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjFpISOyzaU


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 18 2008, 06:25 AM~10439197
> *thats sweet man
> *


thanks for the props man...  
just put some bigger strokes in the rear........and new arms......






...............


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JASON! :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

crazy shit man.. that thing is just wicked..


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 15 2008, 02:45 AM~11604578
> *thanks for the props man...
> just put some bigger strokes in the rear........and new arms......
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT LOOKS EVIL :0 
bad ass work


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 15 2008, 04:45 AM~11604578
> *thanks for the props man...
> just put some bigger strokes in the rear........and new arms......
> 
> ...


 :wow: sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

yeaaaaa


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

some new pin striping......










.............


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

these are the new arms.... "unbreakable arms"..... thats what i'm calling them....
took 40 ton on the press to bend.....




i'm going to a show on the weekend so i should have some pics and vid... might get some inches if nothing breaks.....


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Is that solid stock or tubing?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 29 2008, 12:06 PM~11999090
> *Is that solid stock or tubing?
> *


man it's solid... it took 40 ton and some heat to bend it on the press.....


....


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

nice work man!
u keep goin and goin


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 28 2008, 11:12 PM~12001289
> *man it's solid... it took 40 ton and some heat to bend it on the press.....
> 
> 
> ...


I figured it was solid since the corners were real square, thick tubing is more curved at the corners. Thats pretty crazy shit, you confident those heims will hold up?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2008, 11:20 AM~12009217
> *I figured it was solid since the corners were real square, thick tubing is more curved at the corners. Thats pretty crazy shit, you confident those heims will hold up?
> *


yeah man, they are 1" heims chromolly and heat treated... they are rated at 3.5 ton, and i have 4 on my rear end.......
100 times stronger than any bush...... even george.... :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats cool, sounds like you did your homework on them.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

definatly get some vids of of it once you get it giong.. those arms are crasy man.,.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 10 2009, 10:42 PM~15036065
> *ttt
> *


hey tommy hows things...
just finishing off this truck, then ill be back on the case,,, its been a long ass time...... :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Feb 9 2010, 09:03 PM~16565691
> *hey tommy hows things...
> just finishing off this truck, then ill be back on the case,,, its been a long ass time...... :0  :0
> *


Some sick arm Jay....Any problem with the arm swinging side to side with the hiems???(wobble)


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 29 2008, 05:12 PM~12001289
> *man it's solid... it took 40 ton and some heat to bend it on the press.....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2010, 06:08 PM~16569308
> *Some sick arm Jay....Any problem with the arm swinging side to side with the hiems???(wobble)
> *


hahaha...
i ended up using a bush out of a prime mover on the frame side, and keeping the big ass heim on the diff end.....
how you been ron.....
ive been working on my truck...the stalking butler...
after that im putting injection on my 60, and charging up those big ass pistons......
then im doing another truck, gonna do a reverse 4 link on the other truck........
and i have to restore some jap crap for someone also...looks like my 1st half of the year is full.......
and a couple of other cars i have to set up....
ill keep ya all posted ...
jay....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 23 2010, 10:39 PM~17863896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey tommy hows things?
my shit is ready to hit, i just havent had the time, need to break my coils inn....
but been very busy workin on other peoples rides.....
i know its been a while...... 
hopefully i should be on the case next month if all goes well......


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jun 23 2010, 04:46 AM~17863910
> *hey tommy hows things?
> my shit is ready to hit, i just havent had the time, need to break my coils inn....
> but been very busy workin on other peoples rides.....
> ...


shit bro. about the same here. evrytime i finish a frame for my 60 and 64 somone offers me crazy money not to turn down... so i just start over lol but least im getting paid.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 24 2010, 12:44 AM~17864236
> *shit bro. about the same here. evrytime i finish a frame for my 60 and 64 somone offers me crazy money not to turn down... so i just start over lol but least im getting paid.
> *


well thats it , the key word gettin paid..... 
this is the shit i have to break inn.... hahahahaha



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:0


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Love those rear arms!! Seen a guy use strokes from a bulldozer Fitted with 1 inch heims but solid square box is nutty good job!!!


----------



## THE_CATERER (Jun 12, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAsDmM-owRI...22-naIA&index=3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFHH2jP3dog


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tight


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

no weight in the trunk at all, apart from the batts.....
going bigger again now,


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE_CATERER_@Feb 28 2011, 04:44 AM~19978350
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

TTT HOMIE nice setup


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Mar 20 2011, 05:57 AM~20128877
> *TTT HOMIE nice setup
> *


don't you sleep?...hahaha


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

the wife says the same like u said this is our bible once im on lil u nead a cro bar 2 get me off it haha :biggrin: once again TTT :420:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------

